# The Witcher 2 Assassins of Kings Thread



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2010)

The second installment in the RPG saga about the Witcher, Geralt of Rivia, features a thoroughly engrossing, mature storyline defining new standards for thought-provoking, non-linear game narration. In addition to an epic story, the game features an original, brutal combat system that uniquely combines tactical elements with dynamic action. A new, modern game engine, responsible both for beautiful visuals and sophisticated game mechanics puts players in the most lively and believable world ever created in an RPG game. A captivating story, dynamic combat system, beautiful graphics, and everything else that made the original Witcher such a great game are now executed in a much more advanced and sophisticated way.

Up for preorder today on steam with 10% off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920

Also available on D2D 10% off
http://www.direct2drive.com/10030/p...:-Assassins-of-Kings-Digital-Premium-Download

Digital Premium Edition Features:
Making-of: All the cinematic materials related to game - trailers, developer diaries, gameplay footage, interviews and making-of exclusive video.

Soundtrack: Audio files with in-game music.

World Map: A map of the game's world.

Game Guide: The Witcher 2 strategy guide for both novice and experienced role-playing fans.

Game Manual: A rulebook and interface explanation to help you get started.

Pamphlet: A representation of one of the in-game items.

Key features:
A truly epic, intense, emotionally charged adventure with non-linear game narration. Three independent plot lines with several alternative events are dependent on the player’s choices and lead to multiple different game endings and several additional plot forks. This time gameplay time will be shorter than The Witcher 1, but more intense and packed with events.

A complex, realistic and mature story touching upon subject matter seldom seen in other RPGs, told in a manner that is understandable and attractive to contemporary gamers. We investigate the assassinations of the rulers of the Northern Kingdoms and follow Geralt’s personal theme, in which he’s looking for his own identity. Gradually we learn how powerful forces influence our situation and what role they order us to play.

Rich, mature dialogue as found in Andrzej Sapkowski’s book series and The Witcher 1, presented in highly filmic cutscenes and dialogues sequences, thanks to a new game engine.
New, improved system of flashbacks. Now the reminiscences of Geralt, in which we observe the link between our past choices with current actions, are realistically and smoothly woven into the gameplay.

Unique, deep, consistent and rich game world established in a series of best-selling books by A. Sapkowski and recreated in the game to provide an incredible, believable story-driven experience.

Believable, true-to-life characters with their own motivations and goals. During our journey we meet ordinary men, soldiers, rebels, powerful mages, rulers and their assassins. Depending on our decisions we meet different game characters, and our relationships shape further actions in the game
.
Highly varied, breathtaking locations, which thanks to the new engine create a cohesive, fully accessible world!

Rich, living world in which every character has their own way of life and unique occupations. Our actions modify the relationship with the game-world population and, in the case of the main plot line, open or close the possibilities of interaction with the game world.

Greater freedom of exploration to provide increased game realism and a wider range of new tactical options. Geralt will surmount barriers, jump over fences, scale walls and ascend rock formations.

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Digital Premium Download Features

     A truly epic, intense, emotionally charged adventure with non-linear game narration.
     A complex, realistic and mature story touching upon subject matter seldom seen in other RPGs.
     Rich, mature dialogue as found in Andrzej Sapkowski’s book series and The Witcher 1, presented in highly filmic cutscenes and dialogues sequences, thanks to a new game engine.
     New, improved system of flashbacks.
     Sex and eroticism will be introduced in a much more realistic, involving and mature way, thanks to which sexual relationships are presented more credibly than in TW1.
     Believable, true-to-life characters with their own motivations and goals.
     Highly varied, breathtaking locations, which thanks to the new engine create a cohesive, fully accessible world!
     Rich, living world in which every character has their own way of life and unique occupations.
     Greater freedom of exploration to provide increased game realism and a wider range of new tactical options. Geralt will surmount barriers, jump over fences, scale walls and ascend rock formations.

Official System Requirements for The Witcher 2 are finally here!

We have what so many of you have been asking for: system requirements for The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings. This should help you decide whether your gaming rig needs an update before May 17th.

Minimum Requirements:

*Processor*: Core 2Duo 2.2 GHz or dual core AMD 2.5 GHz
*RAM*: 1GB Win XP/ 2GB Vista/7
*Graphics*: GeForce 8800 512MB or Radeon (HD3850 512 MB)
*HDD Space*: 16 GB

Recommended Requirements:

*Processor*: Quad Core Intel or AMD
*RAM*: 3GB Win XP/ 4GB Vista/7
*Graphics*: GeForce 260 1GB or (HD4850 1GB)
*HDD Space*: 16 GB

Recent Witcher 2 media coverage (.PDF).
ftp://ftp.thewitcher.com/newsletter/TW2_Coverage_March2011.pdf

Patch 1.1
http://en.thewitcher.com/patch/

Patch 1.2
http://www.en.thewitcher.com/patch1-2/



New DLC!
"Barbers and Coiffeuses"

Some traders also provide barbershop services. For a small fee, Geralt can get them to change his hairstyle. Search notice boards for information about barbers and coiffeuses offering services of this nature in a given location. In Flotsam, in Chapter 1 of the game, these services are available from the antique book dealer Einar Gausel. In Chapter 2, look either for Sambor in Henselt’s Camp or for Felicia Cori in Vergen. This apprentice sorceress also provides hairstyling services in Loc Muinne, in Chapter 3 of the game.

Patch 1.2 fixes

Patch 1.2 Corrections/Amendments (June 3, 2011)

   1.

      All previously released DLC packages are installed with Patch 1.2:
          * "Blue Stripes Combat Jacket"
          * Ultimate Alchemist's Outfit"
          * Ultimate Mage's Outfit"
          * "Ultimate Swordsman's Outfit"
          * "Finisher Pack"
          * "Mysterious Merchant"
          * "Troll Trouble"
   2. Patch 1.2 adds a new free DLC package titled “Barbers and Coiffeuses.” To take advantage of barbershop and hairstyling services, look for Einar Gausel in Chapter 1 of the game, Sambor in Henselt’s Camp in Chapter 2, Felicia Cori in Chapter 2 if you travel to Vergen, and Felicia Cori once again in Chapter 3.
   3. Game saves are now compressed automatically, lowering the amount of disk space they utilize.
   4. An option has been added to the game menu allowing game saves to be deleted. To delete a game save, highlight the relevant item and press the ‘Delete’ key.
   5. The game menu now loads at a markedly accelerated pace.
   6. The game now supports Logitech G35 headphones and other USB headsets with on-board sound cards.
   7. A number of fixes have been added to the key binding functionality (actions can now be mapped to number pad and cursor/arrow keys).
   8. Analog sticks on gamepads now work correctly in the GUI panels.
   9. A number of game balance fixes have been introduced in the Prologue.
  10. Lock on targets is not lost when the distance to targets increases.
  11. A number of fixes have been made in blocking functionality during combat. Also, player character responsiveness in combat has been improved, and Geralt can attack more than one target during normal combat.
  12. A number of corrections have been made in the statistics displayed in item diagrams in the Crafting panel.
  13. The Witcher 1 saves are now imported correctly.
  14. An auto–save has been added before the fight against the draug.
  15. Flare bomb duration is now 2 (two) minutes.
  16. Issue involving the equipping of bombs (or other items) even if they were not present in the character Inventory has been fixed.
  17. Islamic–themed and similar textures have been deleted and/or replaced.
  18. A number of fixes have been made in game dialogues.
  19. Issue that blocked advancement to the next level at the start of Chapter 3 has been fixed.
  20. Issue involving the occurrence of T-poses upon the destruction of nekker nests has been corrected.
  21. Guards can no longer block Geralt when he is on a ladder.
  22. Knives no longer affect friendly NPCs.
  23. Bug related to using some containers has been fixed.
  24. Ostmurk (an ingredient required to complete a quest) can no longer be sold.
  25. Ingredients required to complete the “Melitele's Heart” quest have been added to the game.
  26. A fix has been introduced in the “Troll Trouble” quest whereby the she–troll’s head can be won in a game of dice poker.
  27. The Ghost of the Banner can no longer be killed by wraiths.
  28. Issue involving the Operator being neutral and thus susceptible to being killed before any conversation occurs has been fixed.
  29. A number of fixes have been introduced to prevent selected NPCs from being blocked (king in siege tower, knights when destroying a gate in the Prologue, etc.).
  30. The “Three Sisters” quest has been fixed so that the door does not remain locked forever once the quest has been completed.
  31. A number of progression breaks have been fixed, including instances of blocked meditation, inability to save game, and blocked combat after use of static cameras (e.g. game could not be saved after completion of the “Indecent Proposal” quest).
  32. The progression break during the fight against the dragon in Chapter 3 (exploration not working properly) has been fixed.
  33. The progression break during the fight against Dethmold (whereby he sometimes remained behind his barrier, doing nothing) has been fixed.
  34. The progression break (black screen) in the "Little Shop of Dreams" quest has been fixed.
  35. The progression break following failure to complete the ritual with Anezka has been fixed.
  36. The progression break during the dialogue on the beach in the “Hung Over” quest has been fixed.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 19, 2010)

shit that looks good. Time to reinstall the first one...


----------



## digibucc (Nov 19, 2010)

pre-ordered on GoG, 44.95 worldwide they say, im in US but they say they give a credit for EU, etc to have the game at that price after exchange.

don't actually pay til release, which is months.  but still.

as lotus said, time to play the first one  I never actually finished it , though i consider it one of the best RPGs made...


----------



## left4lol (Jan 9, 2011)

Some Gameplay footage from new engine, (warning boss fight spoiler)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ravxVjnOoRM&feature=fvw
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=14615

Info about the gameplay 


Spoiler



* * * GAMEPLAY * * *​
• Rolling heads, swears, nudity – these things are to stay – game’s still gonna be mature and violent
• Erotica will be integral part of in-game life, not a mini game. No sex cards - this time we're gonna get cutscenes
• There will be a dynamic camera in dialogues
• In some, requiring a swift decision, dialogues, there will a clock appear. If you don’t pick a dialogue option in given time, game will do it for you (like it worked in Heavy Rain)
• Dialogue options will show the shortened version of what Geralt is about to say (like it worked in Mass Effect, but without "I pick blue, I'm a bad guy --- I pick red, I'm a good guy" thing)
• NPCs are ‘living their lives’ now, following their daily routine and reacting to players current and previous actions (house robbing ends now!), but also to other in-game events. There won’t be villagers drinking in a pub 24/7
• There will be a few fractions of opposite needs in each location. Our alliances to them will decide about available side quests, people’s attitude etc.
• Locations are to be few times bigger and much more varied than in TW1, each of them is to have own graphical style and climat
• There will be "find-me" items in TW2, giving exp when found
• Just like in TW1, no returning to locations from previous acts
• No horses
• There will be all old (known from TW1) mini games + 1 new - arm-wrestling
• Geralt’s ponytail – stays. There are chances that Geralt’s hairdo will be up to player
• All characters’ models were done from zero
• Life bars and status info are staying "on" characters
• Interface will be rebuilt and simplified in comparison to TW2
• Some quests will enable / request to play not Geralt, but some other NPC - for example, Dandelion

* * * COMBAT AND CHARACTER'S DEVELOPMENT * * *​
• There will be 4 difficulty levels – easy, medium, hard, insane
• Insane difficulty is gonna be a pro mode - where death means that game restarts from zero
• If someone’s not interested into fighting – he may play on “easy” and don’t give a shit about potions, swords etc.
• No level scaling. Dragging an inexperienced character to dangerous locations – it’s a suicide
• Damage will depend rather on Geralt’s stats nor player abilities – TW2 stays cRPG, not an action – adventure game
• In a sword – combat there will be fasts and strong strikes, but this time you can fluently swich between them in one combo (like: fast, fast, strong, fast). Without interrupting combo you could also block, dodge, use signs, petards etc… 
_### You choose the direction (if not - then the action goes straight) and press an action key. The action happens in a given direction. You choose the enemy you want to attack, and that is why we gave up the group style. High leveled fast style with direction changes makes a good blood bath.
You choose an action: a strong strike, fast strike, sign, block, jump, etc. but the game’s mechanics selects (depending on stats) whether it is a level 2 or 5 strike sequence, jump, pirouette, evade and it may (instead of attack) start the finisher (when the opponent has a little life ) or can push an enemy into a chasm (context action) etc. Mechanics is a bit modeled on Arkham Asylum - those who played, will quickly feel like at home. ### 
* * * 
### Each type of opponent has it’s unique AI. If you happen  to fight with guy equipped with shield and then guy with two swords, you tactics has to change. Combat is not like “go and mash” – it requires to develop your character. You will also be forced to try different tactics – block, jump away, attack, avoid special attack of opponent etc. It’s not that simple.
We want to do ‘easy to learn, hard to master’ combat. We want to make sure that everybody understands combat mechanisms and are able to play TW2 on difficulty level it suits them most. Mechanisms will be really easy to learn. But for more demanding players, there will be different difficult levels. Those players will be forced to use all of combat mechanisms game offers.
I’m developer myself and at this moment, while playing on ‘hard’, I’m getting my ass kicked every two steps. So there will be no options not to uses signs, alchemy and not to prepare before battle on ‘hard’. ###_
• There will be three Geralt's archetypes in the game: sword-master, alchemist, signs-master. Depending on which archetype you’d choose, there will be different abilities available and bonuses
_### Some skills from different paths will exclude each other, but this doesn't prevent from combining the left ones into a hybrid. ###_
• Archetype will not only influence combat (for example, when sword-master fill adrenaline bar, he can become berserker for a while) but also dialogues (sword-master can intimidate opponent, sign-master can use sign to achieve the same effect)
• Acquiring new abilities (from about 50 available) will have immediate effects in game – no passive abilities like “+10 to intelligence”
• New mutagen system allows to modify effects of particular feature, like sign: increase its power / amount of targets
• Alchemy’s available only before fight, not while it
• Meditation’s gonna be possible every time, everywhere, but now it can be disturbed by the world
• Geralt  knows all signs from TW1 at the beginning of TW2
• +1 sign - HELIOTROP (means there are 6 of them)
• W2 will use a completely new set of finishers
• It’s gonna be important to use witcher’s knowledge about monsters
_### It's an element which was designed to encourage players into exploring the game's world - in order to obtain benefits. For example: player will found out nekkers’ nest’s location and a way to destroy them – by doing it he’d clean the neighborhood out of nekkers - and it will bring him great benefits, but firstly he must gain this knowledge. And it can be done in several ways – for example from books (although it will be harder than in TW1). ### _
• There will be new monsters, as well as those known from TW1
• New monsters we know about: 
. . . . . . . archas
. . . . . . . nekker 
. . . . . . . a "jumping from trees" monster
. . . . . . . succubus
. . . . . . . Tentadrake - unique monster, boss
. . . . . . . Draugr - unique monster, boss + Wraiths - 
. . . . . . . (probably) dragon - unique monster, boss
. . . . . . . closer unknown "undead":_ ### Undead can dig into the ground and get up near the player. So when you run he will dig up in front of you and grab you. It will be harder to just run and avoid the fight ### _
• Armor will have more parts – there were gloves, belts, boots added for example – armor could be upgraded
• Swords could be upgraded or created from zero from available parts
• Similar items will have random stats
• There will be scabbards in TW2. Blades will be placed just like this on Geralt's back 
• Geralt still can’t use bow / crossbow


Plus the ability to import save from the first game

*Minimum * System requirements :
----- OS: Win XP / Vista / Win 7
----- Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or similar AMD 
----- Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2 GB for Vista 
----- Graphics: Nvidia GF 8800 512 VR or similar AMD
----- Hard Drive: 8GB for game and 8GB bonus content


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 9, 2011)

good thing i bought the first one off steam holiday sales for 4.99.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 9, 2011)

In it's completely new engine, it will use:

Path Engine - Navigation library
Havok - Physics (I hope runs on GPU too)
Scaleform - User interface
Earth Mod - Sound library

Graphics - Dynamic lightning, HDR, tone mapping.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 9, 2011)

The only thing I remember about this game is the cut screen with some female character's boobs bouncing up and down, then my Brother laughing at me trying to figure out the combat system.

I was trying to fight in game with click click click hack and slash style only to find my character dancing about in front of the enemy with his sword above his head.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

yea tahts because its not hack and slash if you were a genius you would set the difficulty to easy so you can see the little icon that tells you when to click its all about timing so that the atks are fluid its not a button masher like other games. Thus patience timing etc are needed for properly attacking enemies once you figure out the timing switch over to harder difficulties for a fun experience.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 9, 2011)

It takes a genius to think of setting the difficulty to easy?!

With combat games where are swords involved the last thing I think of doing is watching a timer for the right time click so I can attack the enemy.

It's different.
Takes away from the action for me.

But none the less there is a market for it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

no u go on easy so u can figure out the timing obviously you didnt do that or follow the tutorial or you would have known that instead you character probably just did 

hack pause hack pause hack pause 

instead of the fluid motion of combat that should take place since in the original witcher swordplay was mo capped by some of the worlds finest sword fighters and you atk by clicking with your mouse in time to the atks speeds which changes depending on weapon and atk style. not that hard to figure out really. If you can switch to easy for all of 35 seconds to figure out your weapons basic atk speeds well thats your problem lol. Its what I did then immediate i switched to the highest difficulty. As at higher difficulties that little timer which is located right on your mouse cursor is no longer visible thus making the game alot more challenging


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 9, 2011)

I obviously did not but figured it out in the first few minutes of watching my character dancing around with the sword above it's head to much amusement.

Due to the combat system which reminded me a lot of what final fantasy had, I stopped playing it.

Just not to my taste.
I prefer combat like dynasty warriors etc, using combos, blocking and being able to target whoever at any time.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 9, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Rolling heads, swears, nudity - these things are to stay - game's still gonna be mature and violent
> Erotica will be integral part of in-game life, not a mini game. No sex cards - this time we're gonna get cutscenes



Pre-ordered 



left4lol said:


> No level scaling. Dragging an inexperienced character to dangerous locations - it's suicide



TESV can die in a hole, Witcher 2 all the way!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

wow uh ive never played a final fantasy game that had the witchers combat system and i can easily atk i dont bother using the lock on feature its kinda useless since group style allows for easy crowd control. and since you can switch styles on the fly that seems be a bit more indepth in dynasty warriors as combos in that game are pretty stale just tap the same button 5 times hit another button knocks them in the air rinse repeat with enemies being pitifully weak hell only challenge is chaos mode but the pathetic 10min time limit on the newer games lvls means its pointless to play on chaos as the challenge it gives is now worthless. That said Witchers combat system could have been better but i prefer it over typical button mashers

if i want button mashers i could play Dynasty warriors Devil may Cry bayonetta Ninja Gaiden, Darksiders etc. theres more then enough mindless dribble of the same thing out there id rather not have my rpgs infected with the same lifeless overly stylish crap.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 9, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I obviously did not but figured it out in the first few minutes of watching my character dancing around with the sword above it's head to much amusement.



Actually one of my friends turned away from this game at the beginning because of the same reason. I was more interested, so I bought game from him and played further. It turned out that as game progresses, attacks becomes more beautiful and fluent.


----------



## The_Ish (Jan 14, 2011)

10% off @ steam is 10% more than you would pay for a physical copy


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2011)

looks awesome but I just hate single player RPGs  ... I love the marketplace too much


----------



## left4lol (Jan 14, 2011)

The fact that this game didn't use any DRM should be enough to make any self respecting PC gamer to buy this game. A good game is just a bonus.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 14, 2011)

left4lol said:


> The fact that this game didn't use any DRM should be enough to make any self respecting PC gamer to buy this game. A good game is just a bonus.



I can see by your avatar that you are a huge fan! 

Seriously, I'm waiting for this game, the first one was absolutely ... well there's no word to qualify that game. It was one of its kind. One of the rare games that aren't shitty ports. So I'll defo buy it. So there's a new engine? Good but still, the first one was pretty impressive, since it used a heavy modification of the NWN engine if I am right? It looked and played differently even years later.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 14, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> it used a heavy modification of the NWN engine if I am right? It looked and played differently even years later.



"Powered by Bioware 2007 Aurora Engine" apparently.



left4lol said:


> The fact that this game didn't use any DRM should be enough to make any self respecting PC gamer to buy this game. A good game is just a bonus.



Too true. That and the fact it _hopefully_ won't be consolised out the ass like what seems to be *every other game* out there these days.


----------



## Blaircroft (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this one the first one made my head hurt.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Crusader said:


> "Powered by Bioware 2007 Aurora Engine" apparently.



Yeah thats it. I remember CD Projekt bragging about how they fine tuned the engine. They did a pretty good job at it, I remember playing NWN, I dare say it was better looking, gave you more room to maneuver.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 14, 2011)

1 q:
Is the hero the same guy from the first game??

p.s.

I hope they will make some decent cgi when banging girls not just some static card crap, hehehe!! )))))


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 14, 2011)

TAViX said:


> 1 q:
> Is the hero the same guy from the first game??
> 
> p.s.
> ...



Yes it is Geralt Of Rivia.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope you can still get the "conquest" cards


----------



## TAViX (Jan 14, 2011)

This technology (http://www.duelinganalogs.com/blog/2010/12/17/rockstars-amazing-facial-expression-technology/) could have been awesome for the cut scenes in this game. Specially the ones involving ladies, hahaha!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 14, 2011)

preordered from gog. I want gothic 2 bonus


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 14, 2011)

TAViX said:


> This technology (http://www.duelinganalogs.com/blog/2010/12/17/rockstars-amazing-facial-expression-technology/) could have been awesome for the cut scenes in this game. Specially the ones involving ladies, hahaha!



Wow that looks so good!!There are some serious technologies behind all this and wondering how much this really costs,probably somewhere around producing a modern CGI cartoon.Like Christmas carol with Jim Carrey.They have used exactly the same technology...but have you noticed in this video,that they have put really a lot of attention into making the faces lifelike,hands down.but look at the rest of the body.In some scenes it looks seriously awfull,in the terms of movements.would be nice if they would improve this aspect too..cos so far with such a nice face work the flaws of the rest is just too noticable.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2011)

TAViX said:


> This technology (http://www.duelinganalogs.com/blog/2010/12/17/rockstars-amazing-facial-expression-technology/) could have been awesome for the cut scenes in this game. Specially the ones involving ladies, hahaha!



bummer looks like console only


----------



## TAViX (Jan 14, 2011)

what looks like console only?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2011)

TAViX said:


> what looks like console only?



LA Noire


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I hope you can still get the "conquest" cards


XD

I don't see any release dates mentioned.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> XD
> 
> I don't see any release dates mentioned.



Expected May 17th

http://gameolio.com/2010/11/the-witcher-2-the-big-news-from-the-cd-projekt-conference/


----------



## left4lol (Jan 15, 2011)

some presentation about game storyline and gameplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVgyHMFTq8s

at 1:50-2:35 you could see storyline chart 





4 different storyline that branches into 16 different ending near the end

latest developer diary showing 3 different faction in game
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdsjOStSzsk


----------



## AsRock (Jan 15, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> Actually one of my friends turned away from this game at the beginning because of the same reason. I was more interested, so I bought game from him and played further. It turned out that as game progresses, attacks becomes more beautiful and fluent.




I loved the blood spray in the 1st Witcher i hope they added it again in this one. Although you did need a patch for some country's as they were forced to remove it.

Other things i dread is if they messed the camera up or the combo's are not like before or even better extended over what they were in the 1st one.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 15, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> LA Noire



They already specified is for PC only, since consoles don't have the necessary horse power to run this shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## Frizz (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm considering to give this series another chance I bought the enhanced edition on eBay for a cheap price in thailand  but the combat mechanics didn't really suck me in.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 15, 2011)

The original i was really into but for some reason i stopped!

Really need to go back and try it again since i also got it on steam for pennies. Only thing i would say is that it takes a while to get into like a few hours and you need to get the hang of the combat. They said they sorted out a lot of things so anything like the last game with improvements would fantastic.


----------



## sapetto (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the the first one good ? Should i get it before playing the second one ?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 15, 2011)

sapetto said:


> Is the the first one good ? Should i get it before playing the second one ?



As you read some people have issue's with the combat as for one reason or another.  Which all it is is timing to pull a combo.  It gets more complexed later but not to over complexed like a console game typically does.

If your into fantasy storys The Witcher 1 defiantly has one based of a book which is better than most games of today.

I found the camera a little annoying but had worse with other games.  For example Overlord 1 and 2 were with the second one the auto resets after very short time which i hate as to me makes it more annoying.

I got mine as soon as the EE version and loved and missed it once it was completed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2011)

I hated the first one. I hope this one is better.


----------



## sapetto (Jan 15, 2011)

I just dont know what to get while i wait for Witcher 2 (never played the first one but the second one looks so good from the gameplay videos), because im looking for a descent  RPG. Dont know if i should get Oblivion or The Witcher. Is Oblivion only first-person or you can play it from 3rd person? Sorry for the offtopic


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2011)

sapetto said:


> I just dont know what to get while i wait for Witcher 2 (never played the first one but the second one looks so good from the gameplay videos), because im looking for a descent  RPG. Dont know if i should get Oblivion or The Witcher. Is Oblivion only first-person or you can play it from 3rd person? Sorry for the offtopic



Its first person. However you can mod it to 3rd. Have you looked at Titans Quest?


----------



## left4lol (Jan 15, 2011)

sapetto said:


> I just dont know what to get while i wait for Witcher 2 (never played the first one but the second one looks so good from the gameplay videos), because im looking for a descent  RPG. Dont know if i should get Oblivion or The Witcher. Is Oblivion only first-person or you can play it from 3rd person? Sorry for the offtopic


It depend on whether or not you're going to get Skyrim. If you wanted to buy Skyrim (which come out late of this year) you better off buying The Witcher, if not then you probably wanted to get Oblivion.  
Both game are awesome. The Witcher is better in term of gameplay and storyline, but you can't just ignore Oblivion massive modding community.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah the only reason the combat mechanics didn't suck me in was the lack of freedom with the attacks and movement as a Third-Person adventure role playing game. But then again they are probably the first ones to implement these on a game so it'll probably grow on me somehow sooner or later, I've only finished the first quests you get so yeah there's alot to be experienced.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2011)

sapetto said:


> I just dont know what to get while i wait for Witcher 2 (never played the first one but the second one looks so good from the gameplay videos), because im looking for a descent  RPG. Dont know if i should get Oblivion or The Witcher. Is Oblivion only first-person or you can play it from 3rd person? Sorry for the offtopic



NWN 1 and NWN2 but not 1st person though.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its first person. However you can mod it to 3rd. Have you looked at Titans Quest?



I thought it had it without a mod as i remember OB having it and i never modded it as you just need to use the mouse wheel.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 1, 2011)

I posted copyrighted material and I apologize profusely to everyone here, as that is not allowed without the consent of the copyright owner.

But I could still post a link to the official forum right
http://tw2.thewitcher.com/forum/index.php?topic=31447.0


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 1, 2011)

> When quizzed about whether they'd consider porting Witcher 2 to console, the answer was resolute: "We're making a PC game. We're making the best PC game we can."


----------



## cyriene (Feb 3, 2011)

The Witcher was great I loved how it was a real PC game and not a port and you could tell when you played and controlled it.  

A lot of people complain about the combat and would rather click a million times to swing the sword but I loved the combat after getting used to it.  After being addicted to Diablo 2 and clicking the mouse more times than I'll need in a few lives I'm glad to play a game with more sophisticated combat system.  I have arthritis in my index finger now from clicking the mouse so much from all those D2 level runs. 

Can't wait to get this game and try it out on the new rig I'm building, should be sweet!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 3, 2011)

will this be dx11?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 10, 2011)

Developer diary about the location

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgz1j3_dev-diary-4-locations-en_videogames#from=embed

Gamespot gameplay video  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVoytJ9sXqk

Fan interview from kaermorhen.ru link


Spoiler



W*e present you long awaited interview fully based on Russian community questions. All those questions were asked by fans on official fan-site "Chronicles of Kaer Morhen" and in blog of The Witcher 2 at portal GAMER.ru. Our questions were answered by Tomasz Gop seniour producer of The Witcher 2. We want to say big thanks to Snowball Studios and 1C-SoftClub for their help in organisation of this interview.

What realms will we visit during our journey? What about Temeria, Redania, Nilfgaard, Valley of Flowers? Could we come back to the old locations from the first game, for example, Kaer Morhen? *
If I don’t want to spoil anything, I'd rather not answer this question. But what I can tell you is, that it's not only Temeria. It’s also going to be Kaedwen and maybe some other kingdoms, but not Nilfgaard itself. Nilfgaardians will come to see us though so they will be present in the game. We don't have any locations from The Witcher 1, we have only new locations.

*Will Geralt be able to horse ride?*
It would be cool but it’s not going to happen in The Witcher 2. Maybe some time in the future, but I can't promise.

*Will there be quests or decisions which would give us some exclusive abilities or skills which you can’t get by any other way?*
Yes, there will be such skills. Some of them could be also obtainable with help of the secret merchant from DLC but not all of them.

*Will TW2 have achievements?*
We're planning on doing achievements. I can't confirm for sure but we plan to do them both for Steam and other versions of the game.

*You once mentioned DLC. What type of DLC do you plan? Something similar to new weapons and armors or maybe some additional adventures?*
I get what you are saying. We created those 6 packs of extra content to give the gamers who will preorder the new look and a new perspective of the game. They will just add some new interesting aspects, not make the game completely different. In the future if we release DLCs (actually it sounds like a good idea) we're not going to release a paid extra sword or extra armor. If we ever going to do that it would be a huge campaign.

*Do you plan to make some elixirs with unusual effects? Not just health regeneration or night vision, but something really unique.*
Well, we have redesigned a lot of old ones and added new ones. We have also added a new Sign. So all of them will get completely new special effects.

*In Witcher 1 there were three endings, The Witcher 2 has three beginnings and sixteen endings. Does it mean that in TW3 there will be sixteen beginnings?*
A lot of people ask us this question actually. And I think it's too early to answer it. It would be very difficult to script the game with sixteen beginnnings and godzillion endings  But we really like to take the challenge. So if it's going to be doable we'll probably go through with this. But right now it's too early to talk about this and commit to anything. 

Will we meet other witchers? Maybe someone from the other witcher schools?
Next please 

*Could you tell us if we will meet any new characters from the book series in TW2?*
Oh, yes! Sure! Almost all characters we've shown already were at least mentioned in books. I mean baroness La Valett, emissary of Nilfgaard, Iorveth was also mentioned. The magician from our last dev diary was in the books as well. And all of them weren't mentioned in TW1. Vernon Roche for example is a guy whom we made ourselves from scratch. So yes, you definitely can expect such new characters.

*What about Shany? Will she be in TW2? And will we be able to fall in love with her?*
I don't think so.

*Do you plan to make some locations with beautiful nature and mild music, something like Darkwater village, where we can rest a little after the hell of war?*
Yes definitely. There will be locations where the action grows to its top level, but also there will be places where you could simply wish to lay down and rest for a few hours.

*What is the approximate time to complete the game running only the main quest and the time with side-quests? People right now are talking about 50 hours.*
I don't know where you got these 50 hours from. But what I can tell you is that we don't have a final estimate on how many hours you need to complete the game. I don't know whether it will be 20, 30 or 50 hours to run through the main quest. But side quests can make it two or three times longer. I can’t confirm 50 hours. But it will definitely depend on how you play.

*Will we be able to switch night vision on and off without using elixirs? *
Let me explain it this way. When you're playing The Witcher and it gets dark, normally it's too dark for you to see anything and yet you can see. This means Geralt has better sight, he can see better than other regular people. So if you want to enhance your vision with even better sight you use night vision elixir to see almost like at day light, but even without any elixirs it will be brighter.

*How would you describe the combat system? Will it be easier than in TW1? More casual?*
I think it's too general to say whether it will be easier or not. Because now we have combat system that is more advanced. I mean it took more time to design this system. Some features were taken from The Witcher: Rise of the White Wolf. Some of them we took from previous projects. But it was only a small part, most features were created specifically for TW2. There was a lot of work and a lot of features. We have worked for few years, only on combat system alone. But on the other hand we want to be sure that on the easiest difficulty level the combat will be really easy, easy to learn. But if you are a hardcore player and if you want to learn all these advanced features, you have to play more then you did in The Witcher 1. So it's hard to become a master in combat.

*Will it be possible to get drunk and go on a rampage, leaving only dead bodies behind?*
I don't think it's a good idea to try to kill everybody when you're drunk. It might be too difficult. But actually, you will be able to kill more NPC's than in TW1. But still, you have to remember that there are unique characters that influence the story and you can't kill them.

*What level cap do you plan?*
Well I know we have a level cap but I don't know what number it is.

*Will monsters spawn in location only once or from time to time to make leveling easier?*
Depending on a quest. You probably know that I mentioned earlier that there will be something like an ecosystem. If you are just killing monsters in a location and don't want to know how they behave and where they live, they will re-appear from time to time. But whenever you want to go on an adventure of finding out what they are, you will be able to find the nest of these monsters and after killing them all they will disappear forever.

*Do you plan to give Geralt some ranged weapon? I don’t mean bows, but maybe throwing knives?*
Yes 

*Will you tell us something new about Yenifer and Ciri in the game?*
Actually I already said too much and saying anything else will take away the fun you can get from the game. I just won’t do it, so when you play the game you can expect everything and it will be fun for you. The only thing I can say is that we didn't forget about Yennefer or Ciri and anyone who exists in this world. But how we show them, it's just another story.

*What stealth and acrobatic moves will be available for Geralt?*
I don't want to get deep into the details and tell you about every single move that we will have. Well, for example sneaking system is one of them. In the game you can find places where you can utilize the stealth system. In some places you can use torch lights or something else. But there is no predefined list of moves you can do. The main idea for these features is to make a special atmosphere as you see when you are sneaking in the dark from prison and then finally get into the daylight. So all of that, of course needed a lot of motion capture work and so on. But I don't think listing those moves makes sense. 

*Who is the author of TW2 plot? Did authors of the original game take part in creating it?*
Definitely the same people wrote the plot for TW2. This is the same team. Even if some guys are not working with us right now they have been there when we were writing the main story.

*Will there be many new monsters in the game? What about the old ones? What is the source of inspiration for you?*
Well, obviously we'll have monsters that are totally new, not present in TW1. And we have some old monsters as well. For example a drawner will reappear. And the main source of inspiration for sure, is the world created by Andrzej Sapkowski. There is a short story where a peasant got into trouble near the bridge and Geralt saved him from small monsters. So this story was an inspiration for us while creating nekkers. They are not exactly how those monsters were described but they were our inspiration. For sure there are also other sources and monsters not mentioned in books like a cursed field where warriors fight forever. That flaming monster is totally of our creation. Tentadrake on the other hand is by Andrzej Sapkowski.

*Did you hear that Andrzej Sapkowski announced that he is going to make a continuation of The Witcher books? Do you think there is a connection between your game success and his decision?*
Yes, I've heard about this. And this is really great news. Well I can't say this because I simply don't know. We have never discussed this with him. I hope there is a connection because we have always wanted to extend The Witcher as he sees it and to write story as he wanted to.

*What are the relationships between CDPR and A. Sapkowski right now? What is his attitude towards TW2? *
Well, he is an author and he writes books, he is not gamer. All I know is that he likes what we've done. For example he likes the new look of Geralt. He said: "It's OK!" Which is kind of "Extra!" when you get it from Sapkowski 

*Do you plan to give players alternative ways of killing boss-monsters?*
Yes. Let's remember a fight with Tentadrake. You can kill it in general way cutting his tentacles just one by one and after that finish the monster off. But if you want to kill him in another way you will have some QTE. And you will get a chance to finish the fight earlier. So all bosses will have such alternative ways of killing them. 

*Once you mentioned that Geralt’s memories will play important part in TW2 plot. Could you give us more details on that topic?*
Without spoiling, it's really hard. But let me give you an example. In TW1 you had flashbacks that were connecting right here and right now with what you have done previously in the game. And in TW2 you will have them as well but additionally you will have more things like that but connecting not with things you did in TW2 but you have done in TW1 and also even before both games!

*Will the appearance of Geralt change during the game? (Changing features of Geralt’s face because of new scars after fights, etc.)*
His skin and body won't be changing with new scars and things like that. But there are smaller things he might get like blood from killed monsters. We did too much work designing his face and body and it would be too difficult to change it throughout the game.

*Will there be animation between the character and the surroundings (opening doors, searching dead bodies, etc.)? *
I don't know about searching dead bodies but there will be animation and interaction between a lot of parts of the environment. For example, you will be destructing walls and dismissing anything what you need on your way.

*Will there be mode of active (tactical) pause?*
Well it's not going to be like total pause but more of a way to slowdown the gameplay. It will give you advantage to choose a sign or a sword. But for example you will not be able to meditate during the fight or drink potions. This will be impossible, but choosing tactics will be allowed.

*So no potions through the fight anymore?*
Yes. The alchemy works slightly different. You can meditate anywhere and you can drink any potions that you like, but you can't do it in the fight. You have to prepare for combat beforehand. On the other hand you don't need to find a fireplace to meditate.

*Will the conflict between the Order of the Flaming Rose and the Squirrels continue in TW2?*
The things got so big in TW2 that Order of the Flaming Rose is not an issue anymore. I mean the rebellion of this order is done. There are bigger things happening. The plot and people and everything are so huge that order play really small part now.

*How important will be role of Lodge of the sorceresses?*
Well I'm going to do what I did before in this interview. Next, please 

*TW1 was full of humor. How are things in TW2 with that?*
Oh, yeah! If not more! It's definitely going to sustain. There is enough humor, dark humor and references to real life and political situations around the world, we love to play with this and you can expect that.

*Do you plan to put some easter eggs in TW2?*
Sure. I don't know about faces of dev team and I don't know how many of easter eggs we can squeeze in this time. But we will have them as well, definitely!

*Will we see highest vampires in TW2?*
No highest vampires. Not this time.

*Will we meet Children of Destiny in TW2? Can you say something about their part in TW2 plot?*
Sorry, but I don’t want to spoil it by answering this question. It would be better for players not to know that.

*What can you say for Russian and Ukrainian fans of The Witcher world for the end of our interview?*
We are really proud with how big The Witcher is in Russia and Ukraine. I've been to Igromir twice myself. And everywhere I've seen The Witcher was point of interest to everyone. This what makes me say: "Wow! Russians really love our game!" And whenever we work on something really huge we definitely think about Russians being as excited as we are about this game. Not everyone in the world is so excited about The Witcher. Russians know Sapkowski really well, and I'm really happy with this. We really want to appreciate community we have in Russia.


----------



## klokwyze (Feb 10, 2011)

The one's pretty good. The fighting is decent. TBH it's a bit awkward, but the amount of stuff you can do in game is pretty impressive. I never finished it though.. lost my save files. Got to the 2nd area with the massive market area and huge castle, etc.


----------



## Stearic (Feb 11, 2011)

klokwyze said:


> Got to the 2nd area with the massive market area and huge castle, etc.



The 'third level' was the best IMHO..the area with the river, lady of the lake, grassland etc. If you had a decent weapon/spell capability, you could have a lot of fun on that level.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 18, 2011)

new in game screenshot


Spoiler: warning big image







































more image here


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 18, 2011)

wow 
the graphics look incredible

this game should be great


----------



## TAViX (Feb 18, 2011)

that chick looks great. I wonder who's the real actress?


----------



## KainXS (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't even beat the first one lol, I need to hustle now


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 18, 2011)

images look great ... is this DX11 utilized?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 27, 2011)

New 10 minute video showing the combat, minigame and new mediation system
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEUazuUBZ4Y&hd=1 


copenhagen69 said:


> images look great ... is this DX11 utilized?


I don't think so, but i heard that CD Project is considering on using DX11 though it wasn't their main priority.


----------



## cyriene (Feb 27, 2011)

That video looks great. Really can't wait for this game to come out more than any other game this year (and there are a lot of good ones coming in 2011).


----------



## AsRock (Feb 27, 2011)

left4lol said:


> New 10 minute video showing the combat, minigame and new mediation system
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEUazuUBZ4Y&hd=1
> 
> I don't think so, but i heard that CD Project is considering on using DX11 though it wasn't their main priority.



Video is pretty nice although were's da blood at.  I hope this is just some lame american version like they did with the 1st one one,

And it's a dam shame they removed the timing from attacks used to love that as it was not like your typical attacks and was some thing different which made you think a bit. Pity they could of not made it optional


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 27, 2011)

KainXS said:


> I didn't even beat the first one lol, I need to hustle now



Im bout 3/5 through myself. Good thing I'm really liking it. Looks fantastic too esp w/ mods like Texturen.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 27, 2011)

Need more romance in this one. Also cinematics like in Dragon Age, hehe!


----------



## left4lol (Mar 21, 2011)

Recorded live Q&A on GoG few days ago, some new info and gameplay footage.
Youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiPfY7jLPXY
Ustream(Better Quality) : http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/13400470

Final Geralt face (from the video)





And for the hack of it








TAViX said:


> Need more romance in this one. Also cinematics like in Dragon Age, hehe!


Dragon age sex scene is pretty horrid really.But yes, there will a deeper romance in this game and a full blown romance scene. Like this 




That definitely fap worthy thanks to the new engine


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 21, 2011)

3 beginnings, 16 endings. WOW. I am starting to get really excited about this game.

Wonder if it'll import your save game from Witcher 1? the ending you got being the beginning of the witcher 2?


----------



## left4lol (Mar 21, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> 3 beginnings, 16 endings. WOW. I am starting to get really excited about this game.
> 
> Wonder if it'll import your save game from Witcher 1? the ending you got being the beginning of the witcher 2?


Yes you will be able to import your save game from The Witcher and yes the 3 beginning of this game is the ending of the first game


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 21, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Yes you will be able to import your save game from The Witcher and yes the 3 beginning of this game is the ending of the first game



I need to find my copy of the Witcher and complete it quick snap


----------



## AsRock (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got the system specs thougha email today( will be added to main post too ). 

Minimum Requirements:

*Processor*: Core 2Duo 2.2 GHz or dual core AMD 2.5 GHz
*RAM*: 1GB Win XP/ 2GB Vista/7
*Graphics*: GeForce 8800 512MB or Radeon (HD3850 512 MB)
*HDD Space*: 16 GB

Recommended Requirements:

*Processor*: Quad Core Intel or AMD
*RAM*: 3GB Win XP/ 4GB Vista/7
*Graphics*: GeForce 260 1GB or (HD4850 1GB)
*HDD Space*: 16 GB

Recent Witcher 2 media coverage (.PDF).
ftp://ftp.thewitcher.com/newsletter/TW2_Coverage_March2011.pdf


----------



## Swamp Monster (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for info! Cool, this game will be coded for quad core. I think it will stress the system a bit, but they also said that it will scale well. I have big hopes for this game.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 27, 2011)

GOD DAMMIT

I need my copy of Witcher 1. NOW


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2011)

Man the first one seems long. The Epilogue is like a whole 'nother chapter. Gah normally I'd be psyched but I have so many other games and kind of ready to be done with this, as much as I've enjoyed it...

So will the save game import be like Mass Effect probably and need Witcher 1 installed in order to locate the files? Ideally like to free up that disk space when I finally finish the game...


----------



## left4lol (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Man the first one seems long. The Epilogue is like a whole 'nother chapter. Gah normally I'd be psyched but I have so many other games and kind of ready to be done with this, as much as I've enjoyed it...
> 
> So will the save game import be like Mass Effect probably and need Witcher 1 installed in order to locate the files? Ideally like to free up that disk space when I finally finish the game...


They haven't released the detail about how the game ending will be imported but i suspect no because The Witcher didn't have a specialized end game save file.
And you don't need to replay The Witcher to get your different beginning. TW 2 will have a feature to define the choice that you did in The Witcher if you didn't export any save game (like PS3 version of Mass Effect 2)

And some info from new Witcher 2 presentation 


> Yep, besides the lecture room was filled with hordes of potato-eaters hungry not only for the potatoes but also for information about the Witcher, so I only managed to ask one of my own questions regarding the dialogue system; I also wanted to ask about that thing Elwro had mentioned but I wasn't really let to ad besides on the presentation it didn't look all that bad, certainly not the Mass Effect level. Of course some of your questions were addressed , but let's start from the beginning, shall we?
> 
> So, I should probably mention that officially it wasn't even the presentation of the Witcher 2 but rather a lecture on "Translating the means of expression of the books to the language of New Media" or other shit like that, organized by a student research club at some college, but of course the public was hungry for action and demanded that Gop (a senior producer) show us some real stuff as soon as possible which of course was precisely the thing he did.
> 
> ...


original post

its coming from RPGcodex so take it as what it is.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 1, 2011)

New presentation feature extended succubus quest 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afFB0he7rGE

You get to see dandelion in this video but the video was cut out before we see the succubus .
The emo part get me chuckled


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 1, 2011)

looks like a game ive been looking for for a while!

Is it mandatory for me to play the first one to understand the story?? Also is the story long? like how many hours


----------



## left4lol (Apr 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> looks like a game ive been looking for for a while!
> 
> Is it mandatory for me to play the first one to understand the story?? Also is the story long? like how many hours


About 40 hours on average. I don't think you need the first game to understand the second one though i think this game will resolve some unresolved story quest from the first game,
It will be better if you have the book though, it give you more insight on the witcher world and the character  (FYI this game was an adaptation from the book not the other way around).


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2011)

left4lol said:


> About 40 hours on average. I don't think you need the first game to understand the second one though i think this game will resolve some unresolved story quest from the first game,
> It will be better if you have the book though, it give you more insight on the witcher world and the character  (FYI this game was an adaptation from the book not the other way around).



But 1st one is worth playing so why would ya want to miss out on that..  I am wondering if there will be more blood in the Europe version than the American version like witcher 1.  I will get a europe version or at the very least a blood patch .


----------



## kbozz71 (Apr 4, 2011)

LMAO! Look at this spoof of TW on gog.com
(Be sure to read the description!)

http://www.gog.com/en/news/cd_projekt_red_new_project_announced


----------



## Swamp Monster (Apr 4, 2011)

It was funny "Mandolin style fighting"


----------



## left4lol (Apr 4, 2011)

> Following recent video game trends the title will offer a very short and linear story. Almost no gameplay whatsoever and *twenty launch DLCs*, including a special *pink banjo* (normally obtainable by finishing a game) and a *unicorn mount*


I will buy it just for the unicorn mount.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finished the first one. Great game and awesome ending cut scene. Looking forward to number 2 even more now!


----------



## left4lol (Apr 6, 2011)

Ten new ingame pic







Spoiler: All Pic










































in game sex pic NSFW


Spoiler: NSFW










in game map






Official box art





New Preview (in French)
http://www.rpgfrance.com/dossier-8585-preview-exclusive-the-witcher-assassins-king

Info about performance from that preview (google trans)


> The tested version was obviously not the final version and was still suffering from numerous crashes, but the second version I could test at end of stay was already much more stable. The computer was a standard PC with a processor i7 870, with 8 GB of memory and a Geforce GTX 560ti, resolution 1900x1080 (22 inches required). Tested in all resolutions (Low, medium, high and very high) the game has always remained very fluid. After intelligence, the game will not support DirectX 11 at its output, but did not really suffer



Official sys req

Mininum System Requirements:• OS: Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7 (32/64-bit)
• Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 Ghz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
• Memory: 1 GB Windows XP / 2 GB Windows Vista and Windows 7
• Video Card: 512 MB RAM, supporting Pixel Shader 3.0 (Nvidia GeForce 8800 or ATI Radeon HD3850)

Recommended System Requirements:• OS: Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7 (32/64-bit)
• Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad or AMD Phenom X4
• Memory: 3 GB Windows XP / 4 GB Windows Vista and Windows 7
• Video Card: 1 GB RAM, supporting Pixel Shader 3.0 (Nvidia GeForce GTX260 or ATI Radeon HD4850)

Additionally:• Sound Card: compatible with DirectX 9.0c
• HDD: 16 GB of disc space
• Disc Drive: DVD x8, compatible with DVD9
• Instalation requires administrator access.
• Game supports Xbox 360 controller for Windows.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 6, 2011)

is this DX11 or 10 or 9?


----------



## left4lol (Apr 6, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> is this DX11 or 10 or 9?


this game is DX 9 only for now


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

TES is gonna have a run for its money, i just started playing the first one and im enthralled with it


----------



## left4lol (Apr 8, 2011)

Min Max detail comparison from the preview build

http://www.gamesaktuell.de/The-Witc...ischen-minimaler-und-maximaler-Grafik-819557/

At max detail, the game really looks like they are using tessellation. I bet they can advertise it as DX11 Game and no one will ever notice it .


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 8, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Min Max detail comparison from the preview build
> 
> http://www.gamesaktuell.de/The-Witc...ischen-minimaler-und-maximaler-Grafik-819557/
> 
> At max detail, the game really looks like they are using tessellation. I bet they can advertise it as DX11 Game and no one will ever notice it .



that first one has the charactr model get better looking at the expense of the scenery behind him. I seriously doubt they're using tessalation. They're just pumping more polygons into character models at higher settings. Kinda like dragon age origins did. characters looked awesome, scenery meh.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 9, 2011)

3 New video from preview build 

Showing 10 minute start of the game :
http://www.gamereport.de/game/Witch...ae1GSTQRabK6JLciCc7nNi/Witcher2_10Min.flv/hd/

Geralt and Triss scene (NSFW) :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxLnzCRSpa4

New interview (in Polish)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSqbKiwcCRE

more screenshot here


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 9, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> that first one has the charactr model get better looking at the expense of the scenery behind him. I seriously doubt they're using tessalation. They're just pumping more polygons into character models at higher settings. Kinda like dragon age origins did. characters looked awesome, scenery meh.



That's got an air of Depth of Field about it.  I don't think they've lessened the detail in the scenery, I think it's probably a DOF effect.


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 9, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Ten new ingame pic
> 
> in game sex pic NSFW
> 
> ...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello,

CD Projekt RED has just set the date of its spring conference, which will take place on the 14th of April 2011 in Warsaw, Poland. With the release date of The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings right around the corner, it is imperative for every fan of our series to be the witness of this event as it will provide you with a lot of useful information about the upcoming game.

The event will cover following topics:

- Minimum and recommended system requirements, as well as their effect on game's performance,

- Differences in specific language versions and censorship,

- Copy protection will be talked about in greater detail,

- Importing save-game data from the first part of The Witcher,

- REDengine details,

- And many more.

There is also a rumor that our friends at GOG.com might have prepared something very special for that day (not only in regards to The Witcher 2. You should probably visit their website frequently to find out more.

The English part of the conference will be broadcasted live at facebook.com/thewitcher and the game's official website, www.thewitcher.com. The broadcast will start at 4:00 PM (GMT), make sure to tune in.



Links
http://www.gog.com/
http://www.facebook.com/thewitcher
http://www.thewitcher.com/

P.S. Here's a little bonus
http://www.thewitcher.com/images/newsletter/Krzysztof_Wierzynkiewicz_-_Dragon_Battle.mp3


----------



## ktr (Apr 11, 2011)

tutret5 said:


> never heard of this game, how is it?



It's not out yet. 

May 17.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 13, 2011)

5 new gameplay video 

Prologue : Encampment 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ-yrnPzF5g

Prologue : Castle invasion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqRpnWSbjLs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYUl-GPqQXY

Chapter 1 : Village
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4GaFnVIYds

Chapter 1 : Forest 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gICfA6BKitc

Source

None of the video contain story spoiler (unless you count random chit-chat between NPC)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

Hands On With The Witcher 2


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2011)

left4lol said:


> 5 new gameplay video
> 
> Prologue : Encampment
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ-yrnPzF5g
> ...



I my self have gave in looking at the vids due to the factthey will only start to spoil the surprises that the game holds.  That's story or not it's all part of the game.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrCS0V8BciQ

The combat is really good in this video. I guess that proved their statement that the combat is easy to learn but hard to master. the developer that play this video really make player on other gameplay video looks like a noob.
One of the best about this video is the ability to burn enemy corpses


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah yeah re-kill it with fire!


----------



## left4lol (Apr 18, 2011)

New Video (in Czech) from preview build showing a lot of stuff about gameplay (lot of spoiler)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sijdCV-EsXg

I'm pretty impressed from the content shown on this preview alone. it feel like it have enough content to be a standalone game from just one chapter alone (+ prologue). Pretty disappointed for the coverage from english media though. there is more then 20 preview from the preview build that i have seen so far and only three of it are in english


----------



## left4lol (Apr 20, 2011)

New developer diary

http://asia.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/the...oper-diary-5--character-development-and-items

I don't know how gamespot could get their hand in this developer diary but it was a new one (they didn't even have it in official website)

Talking about combat and character development, some new tidbit :
- Ability to combine bomb effect with sign (developer sad about ability to create a gas bomb and using igni to create an explosion).
- There will be new abilities received for completing quest.
- Geralt could gain a new information about monster by battling them.
- Ability to use a wide variety of weapon including oar and a wooden stick.

some new pic

















Non-triss sex scene pic


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## left4lol (Apr 20, 2011)

Some people from escapist forum kind enough to translate some preview of the game


Spoiler






> These are questions asked by random people and answered by a guy who got to play trough the entire prologue and first act of The Witcher 2. He's not a developer and his only ties to CD Projekt RED is the fact that the website he publishes for is owned by TW2 co-producer Agora. This, however, doesn't stop him from being surprisingly honest about the game.
> 
> Now there are two things I need to say:
> 
> ...


Source


> This is the review of the first act in The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings, published on a Polish gaming site. You can use Google to translate it to English, but if you don't want to, here's a summary (I would've gladly translate the entire article here, but I'm not sure if it's legal to do so):
> 
> - It took at least 10 hours to beat the prologue and the first act (bonus time spent on replaying some parts to see different outcomes).
> - The choices you'll make will have a visible consequences. A different choices in the first act will mean completely different main quests for the next act.
> ...


Source


----------



## left4lol (Apr 21, 2011)

Two new preview video
IGN Preview : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ5T6FYPOY4
Spazio Games Preview (ITA) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrhXrriaiFs

more preview build impression (english)
http://www.plughead.net/impressions-witcher-2

Some interesting point :



> - You can turn the already unobtrusive HUD on or off by pressing ‘H’.
> - The writing and the acting is even more believable than Bioware’s – and this has proper swearing in it.
> - Combat’s certainly taken some cues from Batman: Arkham Asylum, just with a sword and some magic. Finishing moves are particularly entertaining, if you can pull them off.
> - It’s absolutely never boring. Just when you think something’s simple… it won’t be.
> ...



Toggle able HUD, best news all day .

PC Gamer Preview
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/04/21/the-witcher-2-preview/


----------



## left4lol (Apr 23, 2011)

New Combat Video from GameTrailer, showing some new stuff like the sixth sign and Bomb+igni combo
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-combat-the-witcher/713171?type=flv

Two new preview
http://pc.rpgsite.net/articles/273/273/the-witcher-2-preview.html
http://www.thegamerbuzz.com/the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings-preview

Pre-release Interview with Tomasz Gop
http://witchervault.ign.com/View.php?view=Editorials.Detail&id=6


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks to Kreij I will be playing this, so now I got to catch up on news about this game. The videos look very good, but sad to see no decapitations, see him cut right through a guys neck, looked like his head should have popped right off.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thanks to Kreij I will be playing this, so now I got to catch up on news about this game. The videos look very good, but sad to see no decapitations, see him cut right through a guys neck, looked like his head should have popped right off.


There will be decapitation in the final game. this has been asked in QA thread in official forum. CDPR just didn't like to show gore in press build for some reason (in pre-beta bulid they doesn't even show any blood) 


> @slimgrin: There will be throwing weapons
> -The combat system has been tweaked to be more dynamic but at the same time I can tell you it won’t be button mashing friendly – you will need to adjust to your enemies to overcome them.
> -No disarming, but you will be able to stun them
> -You will be able to chop off limbs – not only heads but arms and legs as well


source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thats good to hear, its not that I have an issue with it not being in game. I play many games without it, but the animations they use look like slashes, the one I seen in the video was clean through, like that guys head should have been gone, seemed immersion breaking. But good to hear it will be in final.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2011)

left4lol said:


> There will be decapitation in the final game. this has been asked in QA thread in official forum. CDPR just didn't like to show gore in press build for some reason (in pre-beta bulid they doesn't even show any blood)
> 
> source




Because they had to remove the blood in the US version and what you had to do with Witcher 1 was to either get the blood patch or get the European version if the game so you would get the blood spray and it was pretty cool for those who like in game blood as it went a little further than most were you would see it spray across the floor\walls..


----------



## left4lol (Apr 27, 2011)

Good news Everyone ! the game has officially gone gold 

They also unofficially confirm that they are now working in console version of the game expect 3-4 month till they arrive (just in time for the big brawl with Skyrim and ME3 i suspect :maybe)

New Eurogamer Preview
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-04-27-the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings-preview?page=1

Nothing that we haven't seen so far but have some interesting quote 


> "Assassins of Kings? If the kings are BioWare and Bethesda, that sounds about right."



Strategy Informer preview
http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/witcher2/517/preview.html

and while i'm at it i'll just put two new gameplay video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a48PFVifoq8
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=18153


----------



## left4lol (Apr 29, 2011)

New Combat Video from CD-Projekt Spring Conference
http://vnfiles.ign.com/witchervault.ign.com/fms/files/videosfms/3/fight1.flv

Two new preview
http://raidingparty.net/featured/news/the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings-preview
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2011/04/how-the-witcher-2-tranforms-you-into-a-monster-hunting-machine/



Spoiler


----------



## AsRock (Apr 29, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Good news Everyone ! the game has officially gone gold
> 
> They also unofficially confirm that they are now working in console version of the game expect 3-4 month till they arrive (just in time for the big brawl with Skyrim and ME3 i suspect :maybe)
> 
> ...



Gone gold tell me that mean nothing to you right ?. Game still could be a pile of poop and still be gold lol. Although happy to hear there making some money of it and hope it's enough to stay in the market.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 29, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Gone gold tell me that mean nothing to you right ?. Game still could be a pile of poop and still be gold lol. Although happy to hear there making some money of it and hope it's enough to stay in the market.


Err, I don't quite understand what you're saying here  but gone gold means that the game have finished and now entering the production stage. That mean that we'll now get footage from the final game and not from the preview build (that have a lot work in progress component) and that also means that the game won't be delayed for any reason and we'll get to play it at May 17 . (not me though. I probably play this game after the final exam, if i could resist the temptation )


----------



## AsRock (Apr 29, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Err, I don't quite understand what you're saying here  but gone gold means that the game have finished and now entering the production stage. That mean that we'll now get footage from the final game and not from the preview build (that have a lot work in progress component) and that also means that the game won't be delayed for any reason and we'll get to play it at May 17 . (not me though. I probably play this game after the final exam, if i could resist the temptation )




Umm, last time i heard some thing go gold was due to sale numbers, well GL with your exam


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 29, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Umm, last time i heard some thing go gold was due to sale numbers, well GL with your exam



That's the music industry you're thinking of. AFAIK, going "gold" in the computer industry does and has always meant what he said. 
SAUCE: About.com Guide


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah going gold refers to the first disc being made, the master discs that the rest of the discs are made from. Which are gold, or they were, not sure if there is a better material now.


----------



## left4lol (May 5, 2011)




----------



## left4lol (May 7, 2011)

Two new game-play video
Living-World :  http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-gameplay-the-witcher/713622#comments_top
Environment :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90BPECahh3o

That how you do a living world Bethesda 

I must say I like how CDPR doing their trailer. They just put a bunch of in game footage, add some explanation about the game and called it a called it a day, No Cinematic prerendering bullshit that doesn't represent what you will find in-game.

Article about The Witcher 2 woman 
http://www.destructoid.com/meet-the-women-of-the-witcher-2-200563.phtml


----------



## Animalpak (May 7, 2011)

Wow look that footage !!! AMAZING !!! So console kids can understand why a game like The Witcher that deserves the best, can not 'exist for consoles !


----------



## Raijian (May 7, 2011)

Thanks left4lol, that footage was really enjoyable.

Definitely will be picking up this one. Looks like a much much much higher quality Fable-esque title with more grit and detail.


----------



## left4lol (May 7, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Wow look that footage !!! AMAZING !!! So console kids can understand why a game like The Witcher that deserves the best, can not 'exist for consoles !


I don't see anything in that video that show clear PC superiority over console. This footage however, definitely does .


----------



## Raijian (May 7, 2011)

Has anybody played the first Witcher game?

Is it worth picking up before this is released?


----------



## Swamp Monster (May 7, 2011)

Yes, *it's worth it* but try to get "Enhanced Edition", because it's enhanced


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2011)

Yeah it's well worth getting even more so since the updates and make sure you get the enhanced version to.

If you like blood in your game it MIGHT be missing as in the US versions had it took out but there was a patch for it and believe only the European version shipped without modification.

Which apparently has been improved since i played it
http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-witcher-perfect-blood-mod


----------



## left4lol (May 8, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Has anybody played the first Witcher game?
> 
> Is it worth picking up before this is released?


Definitely worth it 
You could get it from GoG for $5 at May 10 
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/the_witcher
best bang for buck you could possibly get for a game


----------



## Raijian (May 8, 2011)

I already bought it tonight. The Enhanced version.

Will start playing tomorrow


----------



## left4lol (May 8, 2011)

Here some video to encourage you to play this game (no spoiler) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPiyyRrBusY
The beginning could be a bit slow at times but in the end it was worth it


----------



## Raijian (May 9, 2011)

Started playing, just got to the first small town with the inn. It's pretty fun so far. I'm not sure if I like the combat system, of point and click, but I think it will get better with more upgrades and such.

Interface is VERY confusing.


----------



## left4lol (May 9, 2011)

New Preview
http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/previews/60179/The-Witcher-2-Assassins-of-Kings-Preview
Video from that preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50hbPeMLG5E

Skip to 6:38 for combat. the combat look awesome in this video even at the early stage. the boss battle with the spider queen at the end of the video looks really challenging.


Raijian said:


> Started playing, just got to the first small town with the inn. It's pretty fun so far. I'm not sure if I like the combat system, of point and click, but I think it will get better with more upgrades and such.
> 
> Interface is VERY confusing.


The interface is fine you just needed some time getting used to. the combat system is pretty fun once you get some new sword combo and sign. try to upgrade your sign if you want more variation in combat, fighting with only sword is a sure way to get your ass handed in this game. This game gameplay strongest point is it alchemy system, so try to get used to it.

PS: Make sure to upgrade your aard sign till at least level 2 if you don't want to get into the most frustrating battle on this game .


----------



## Raijian (May 9, 2011)

The sequel looks great, I hope I can max out the settings. 

I'll remember that about the alchemy, I chose the normal difficulty setting and I think it recommended that I use it. I'm still a little derpy on the interface, I'll have to go through it again lolz but otherwise, great game so far.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2011)

Wow the textures look really good in those screenshots.
Made my preorder awhile ago, its the Premium Edition which is a good deal for a brand new game and i don't usually buy special editions. Its like £25 on amazon but i got it for £21 with a code on another site.


----------



## left4lol (May 10, 2011)

New Preview from gamebanshee
http://www.gamebanshee.com/previews/102772-the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings.html
Really nice In-Depth preview covering all aspect of the game


----------



## left4lol (May 12, 2011)

New Preview from RPG Watch : http://www.rpgwatch.com/show/article?articleid=173&ref=0&id=403
nice to see the game rujnning well on laptop at medium-high 

Destructoid article about men of the witcher 2 : http://www.destructoid.com/meet-the-men-of-the-witcher-2-200876.phtml

Summary of Tomasz gop interview on Eurogamer.cz : http://www.vg247.com/2011/05/11/cd-...ons-for-witcher-2-instead-of-traditional-dlc/
Funny how they said that DLC is traditional while Expansion is clearly older then DLC 

5 days away


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2011)

Those screen caps are just amazing, but seen Kingslayer make me wish he was the main character


----------



## left4lol (May 12, 2011)

For those who still afraid that missing dismemberment. ESRB has confirmed it on their rating summary along with other hilarious thing 


> This is a role-playing game in which players assume the role of Geralt, a monster slayer who must hunt down an assassin to clear his own name. As players complete quests, they use swords and magic spells to kill enemy soldiers and fantastical creatures (e.g., specters, harpies, spider-like monsters) in melee-style combat; attacks are often accompanied by slashing sounds and screams of pain. Blood-splatter effects occur when enemies are hit, and damage sometimes results in dismemberment or decapitation—blood stains and body parts occasionally appear in the environment. Other cutscenes depict gore and more intense acts of violence: a close-up view of a severed head; a restrained woman's eyes getting gouged out (off-screen); a character being castrated (not depicted) before his throat is slit. During the course of the game, some female characters are depicted topless; there is also a fleeting image of pubic hair as a woman dives into the water. Players can initiate brief cutscene sequences that depict varying degrees of sexual activity: a topless woman rocking on top of man; a man caressing a woman's back; a man pushing up against a woman's posterior—sexual moaning sounds can be heard, though the camera cuts away from explicit sexual acts. Some sequences depict a cocaine-like substance being cut into lines; another scene shows a man's back as he snorts the substance. Language such as 'f**k,' 'sh*t,' and 'c*nt' can be heard in the dialogue.



Also new info from polish interview here (translated)


> - Pre-orders amount to 111,000 so far.
> - Pre-order numbers are very good, better than expected, world's biggest games' pre-order numbers generally are 200-300,000, and that's on 3 platforms, The Witcher 2 is only on PC, for now.
> - They'll need to get additional copies out to satisfy demand.
> - Projected financial results from DM BZ WBK for the year are hoped to reach a revenue of 197.8 mln zł, a net profit of 55.2 mln zł - ed) are "ambitious, but within reach."
> ...


Great news on preorder number, and it's look like they're going to expand GoG business in 2011. Perhaps we could see some newer game released in GoG .


----------



## kbozz71 (May 12, 2011)

I've been waiting on this game for soooooo long. And all the early reviews have been great. 5 more days.......tick tock...


----------



## AltecV1 (May 12, 2011)

i do hope they will do ok sales wise,and i guess i should go out and buy it,not download it from my Swedish friends


----------



## kbozz71 (May 12, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i do hope they will do ok sales wise,and i guess i shoud go out and buy it,not download it from my Swedish friends



Hope you will buy, CDPR seems to be carrying the banner for pc gamers.


----------



## caleb (May 12, 2011)

They sent out some premier day event invitations. Its in warsaw so if you're interested you can visit Poland . 
Exlusive night sale with special attractions. Rock concert, fight show, meeting with game dev's, contests with rewards and surprises for the first buyers.


----------



## left4lol (May 13, 2011)

Summary of Witcher 2 interview at gamestop facebook


> Okay, time for the answers:
> 
> * Q: Also, will there be a preload for Steam version? If so, when?
> 
> ...


Why can't other company have DLC Policy like Cd Projekt. Hell they are the first developer that didn't make me mad about 0 day DLC .

You can now download full game manual on Steam

TF2 now has 3 Witcher 2 items
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Three-Rune_Blade
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Hero's_Tail
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Sign_of_the_Wolf's_School
Valve and their silly hats


----------



## Funtoss (May 13, 2011)

i m waiting for this!

this and the elder scrolls skyrim

for now i will be enjoying my dragon age II


----------



## left4lol (May 13, 2011)

New Witcher site is now online along with a new trailer 

http://en.thewitcher.com/the-witcher/2/world/video/

Definitely the most epic video game trailer that i have ever seen. Even more impressive considering that it only contain in-game cut scene with no editing whatsoever


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2011)

left4lol said:


> New Witcher site is now online along with a mew trailer
> 
> http://en.thewitcher.com/the-witcher/2/world/video/
> 
> Definitely the most epic video game trailer that i have ever seen. Even more impressive considering that it only contain in-game cut scene with no editing whatsoever



And to think it's going be out on the 17th.

So what ya think is the best deal steam \ amazon or gamestops ?.


----------



## Raijian (May 13, 2011)

Game looks okay. I had troubles getting into the first one, but this looks a lot better.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 13, 2011)

I just got it from steam. Thankfully my last exam is on the 18th. I think I am going to play this game once i'm done!


----------



## left4lol (May 14, 2011)

Three New Launch Trailer
Hope : http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-hope-the-witcher/713860
Love & Blood : http://uk.ign.com/videos/2011/05/13/the-witcher-2-launch-trailer
Disdain & Fear : http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/thewitcher2/video/6313852

Developer note from Love & Blood trailer






And new gameplay trailer How to kill a Witcher :
http://www.g4tv.com/videos/52929/the-witcher-2-how-to-kill-a-witcher-trailer/?quality=hd


----------



## AsRock (May 14, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Game looks okay. I had troubles getting into the first one, but this looks a lot better.



LOL, gameplay over graphics any day. And as for the 1st one it had a good reason not to look the best to start it's a old game and the game engine is a lot older as it ran on the NWN1 game engine.


----------



## Kursah (May 14, 2011)

I still play the original from time to time, loved it. One of the last games I bought hardcopy (and pre EE edition as well), just pre-ordered from gog.com, pre-loadiing now.


----------



## Shadowdust (May 14, 2011)

I was going to wait for awhile before buying the sequel until the price went down a little but after watching the newest trailer, I just put it back on my pre-order list. This game looks to have a lot of potential and I love how the developers aren't treating us like we're the enemy.  Now I need to finish the first one. xD


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2011)

Well apparently my copy of The Witcher 2 has been sent out on the 14th so should be here soon! Cant wait, i never did finish the original i think i got quite far and then had to reinstall windows and never kept a save


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well apparently my copy of The Witcher 2 has been sent out on the 14th so should be here soon! Cant wait, i never did finish the original i think i got quite far and then had to reinstall windows and never kept a save



I found my saves.  Kinda shocked i still have as there from 2008 lol.

It's a game worth finishing  maybe you should pick it back up again ?  .


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I found my saves.  Kinda shocked i still have as there from 2008 lol.
> 
> It's a game worth finishing  maybe you should pick it back up again ?  .



I re-bought it on steam sale a while back i might just try and do a mammoth session this week. I really did like it i just didn't want to go and play through so much again.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2011)

I bought it from Tesco Entertainment last night only to get delivery confirmation from Play this morning.  I forgot i pre-ordered it a month ago.  Doh!!!


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I re-bought it on steam sale a while back i might just try and do a mammoth session this week. I really did like it i just didn't want to go and play through so much again.



Let me check my saves and i can send ya one of mine lol..  There dated 08 but there is only 16 saves which i think is odd thats why i am downloading it all of D2D as i type this to check them hehe.

You remember were you was in the game ?..


----------



## left4lol (May 16, 2011)

More Screen cap from Polish Collector Edition (They got the game faster) with Uber sampling 
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2613/witcher2201105161343492.jpg
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/4239/witcher2201105161410249.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/889/witcher2201105161410405.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/4641/witcher2201105161412119.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1920/witcher2201105161412173.jpg
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4026/witcher2201105161412197qp.jpg
http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6186/witcher2201105161413107.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9500/witcher2201105161413182.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4199/witcher2201105161413261.jpg
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9853/witcher2201105161415420.jpg
running in 3 SLI GTX 580 at 60 fps

Live Stream from people playing Witcher 2 (Polish text, english sound)
http://thehouseofvidya.net/2/



MilkyWay said:


> I re-bought it on steam sale a while back i might just try and do a mammoth session this week. I really did like it i just didn't want to go and play through so much again.



Got some save here (courtesy of Neogaf)
Order, Triss: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FVFOJTQP
Neutral, Triss: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EKDCZW6Q
Scoia'tael, Triss: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8EMTWZTO
Neutral, Shani: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WQHMT19O
Scoia'tael, Shani : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L11DCRD


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 16, 2011)

You know by the time I played the original Witcher (a year or so after release) I didn't really see what all the hype was about and after 10 or so hours of playing I lost interest.

Fast forward to today and I have now enjoyed a handful of titles similar to this one (rpg) and looking at the movies and screenshots I have to say I'm quite impressed. I'm going to buy this on release day for sure. 

I'll have to read about the original witcher story first though so I know whats going on. I take it they are related right?


----------



## Swamp Monster (May 16, 2011)

Story in second part continues where first ended.


----------



## MatTheCat (May 17, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i do hope they will do ok sales wise,and i guess i should go out and buy it,not download it from my Swedish friends



Almost downloaded it (all 17GB) from our Swedish friends......the german language version which is the language I like to play RGP games in.

I have also ordered it from Amazon.co.uk (english language) as my appreciation gesture for a brilliant piece of entertainment. Since Cod BLOPS, I have always sworn never to pay for a game until I know for sure that the product deserves to be bought.......

......but I am pretty confident that CD Projekt have an epic title on thier hands with Witcher 2.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2011)

My copy came today, its the premium edition. Its really good value for money as i only paid £20 for it! Has a bonus DVD and soundtrack, 2 papercrafts, a little pamphlet, a guide, a small coin and its in a nice cardboard box. The game is 2 disks and is in a regular DVD case.

I have to say its a really nice looking game, the character textures and models are very nice and so are some of the graphics effects  and the game runs decent too.

After playing like an hour i have to say its shaping up to be one of the best games ive ever played. There arnt may games i can say that about recently apart from maybe Civ 5 and Shogun Total War 2.

If you pirate this game your a fool because the premium edition is so dirt cheap its unreal.


----------



## MatTheCat (May 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> My copy came today, its the premium edition. Its really good value for money as i only paid £20 for it! Has a bonus DVD and soundtrack, 2 papercrafts, a little pamphlet, a guide, a small coin and its in a nice cardboard box. The game is 2 disks and is in a regular DVD case.
> 
> I have to say its a really nice looking game, the character textures and models are very nice and so are some of the graphics effects  and the game runs decent too.
> 
> ...



What settings have you got and what performance are you getting in terms of frames per second.

Also....how does it look running sub 60FPS.....smooth or jittery?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

Downloading the game now, was weird, at 11pm last night it said 13 hours to unlock and it wouldn't let me preload. But this morning it didn't mention any pre-load just had play now in the store and allowed me to start installing, at 28% right now.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> What settings have you got and what performance are you getting in terms of frames per second.
> 
> Also....how does it look running sub 60FPS.....smooth or jittery?



Everything is high and it runs smoothy, i guess i could run fraps or something.

EDIT: Depends where you are but usually in the 40s, hasnt went bellow 30fps. Was 60fps in different areas i guess it just depends on the load.


----------



## AltecV1 (May 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Everything is high and it runs smoothy, i guess i could run fraps or something.
> 
> EDIT: Depends where you are but usually in the 40s, hasnt went bellow 30fps. Was 60fps in different areas i guess it just depends on the load.



is there advanced settings menu where i can manually disable options? and if there is what does it contain?


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2011)

Well pretty dam impressed really and thats before i even start playing the game..  The hard copy is well worth getting.

You get a little coin a little story about a hog a merchant ( although you can get them by doing side quests (GS only ) a 96 page guide a bounus DVD and soundtrack from the game and a 31 page manual 

Glad i did not get steams even more so for the same dam price lol.

I all so got 10% a nvidia card code to so if some wants it feel free to ask which is done though eVGA


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## douglatins (May 17, 2011)

I want a hard copy of this game, my last one was civ IV i believe LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> is there advanced settings menu where i can manually disable options? and if there is what does it contain?



Yes, there is a launcher with a ton of options.



erocker said:


> LOL.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/w2assasin.jpg



Did you somehow wonder into the wrong game and Ezio from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

It's an easter egg. The haystack didn't help him this time.


----------



## AltecV1 (May 17, 2011)

well it took 6 hours and 38 minutes to download now i only have to install it  cant wait do see how it looks and runs


----------



## the54thvoid (May 17, 2011)

I'm finding it a tad awkward and difficult.  I finished The Witcher and found it fun and not too hard.  I'm finding this (on normal) much more annoying.  The game play isn't as refined as it was on the original.  Too much focus on spangletastic super detailed scenery.  Plus it runs my card hotter than Metro 2033


----------



## AltecV1 (May 17, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm finding it a tad awkward and difficult.  I finished The Witcher and found it fun and not too hard.  I'm finding this (on normal) much more annoying.  The game play isn't as refined as it was on the original.  Too much focus on spangletastic super detailed scenery.  Plus it runs my card hotter than Metro 2033



i had do lower my memory clocks coz i was getting artefacts 

anyway my 4850 can barley handle this game!, at 1680x1050 medium settings im getting between 20-35 FPS in cut scenes it drops below 20FPS


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2011)

Runs fine on my system i just have to have high on the number of lights every thing else is high as possible.

How ever i am yet to see blood and flying heads hehe.  I expected as much that blood would not be in it but hopefully this will be changed by either them or a mod.

Wait it gets worse if your left handed or use the arrow keys or plan to use the numpad forget about it unless you a keyboard that allows you to bind the keys were you want them. Luckly i do .

BTW how do you quick slot a health potion lol ?..  Seems to me that they made every thing more annoying than improved.

EDIT: o yeah btw witcher 1 saved failed to work with it too.


----------



## douglatins (May 18, 2011)

GUYS I NEED HELP, i just bought W2 on steam, then saw that i can import save, but i didnt finish W1, should  replay W1 then start W2? But i will want to play 2 so much i may rush the 1st and screw it


----------



## left4lol (May 18, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Runs fine on my system i just have to have high on the number of lights every thing else is high as possible.
> 
> How ever i am yet to see blood and flying heads hehe.  I expected as much that blood would not be in it but hopefully this will be changed by either them or a mod.
> 
> ...


You can only take potion in meditation now and you could always use a free program like autohotkey to get around the key limitation


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

I find it rather difficult facing a group of enemies, its easy to fight a single enemy you just block an attack when the little cross appears at their bar but in a group you just get back stabbed so i dunno what im doing wrong. Also i like tapping the space bar to roll away in a fight reminds me of Batman Arkham Asylum.

I don't exactly have the best of a system so i imagine a 6950 or something would play this well as i can just about get by on high settings.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> You can only take potion in meditation now and you could always use a free program like autohotkey to get around the key limitation



So you meditate in mid battle ?.. well thats bollocked...  And were the fuck is the blood at lol...


Shame about all the issue's there having with the forums and all like wow pretty fucked up release which was not ready for release.  But i guess CD think we only use the left side of the keyboard to play our games  thank fuck for keyboards that allow binding keys as this game would be a total failure as a so called PC game..


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

AsRock said:


> So you meditate in mid battle ?.. well thats bollocked...  And were the fuck is the blood at lol...
> 
> 
> Shame about all the issue's there having with the forums and all like wow pretty fucked up release which was not ready for release.  But i guess CD think we only use the left side of the keyboard to play our games  thank fuck for keyboards that allow binding keys as this game would be a total failure as a so called PC game..



Yeah i don't understand the potion thing either, so how do you heal mid battle?

EDIT: Really struggling with the combat, i find it hard to chain combos. I feel rushed 3 guys all attack at once and i can only face one of them to block!


----------



## Easo (May 18, 2011)

You dont meditiate in combat, but before it. You also drink potions before combat. 
Like in books, and thats only logical, not like in, say, Diablo


----------



## the54thvoid (May 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah i don't understand the potion thing either, so how do you heal mid battle?
> 
> EDIT: Really struggling with the combat, i find it hard to chain combos. I feel rushed 3 guys all attack at once and i can only face one of them to block!



I'm starting to get the hang of it.  They've made it far more tactical than the first one - you really need to evade more (more rolling etc).  Also, now I'm leveling up there are abilities to parry from all directions, more health etc.  I'm starting to enjoy it now and have disabled 'uber sampling' and it's literally doubled my frame rates and some how looks better???


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

I got lucky a few times using the stun whatever it is sign, it usually makes a little cut scene appear and you do a finisher if you attack a stunned opponent. Its easy to take out big guys that way.

I still get overwhelmed with groups so i try and hit and run but maybe i will get better at the combat, its tactical and i can appreciate the variety it offers but it is bloody hard!


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2011)

Easo said:


> You dont meditiate in combat, but before it. You also drink potions before combat.
> Like in books, and thats only logical, not like in, say, Diablo



Yes of course silly me that's why the timer is there lol... So are you supposed to guess when battle is going happen because last time i was attacked was just walking though a door.  

Well stopped playing it for now if they cannot give me the gore that Left4lol said they would have in it..

And wtf is it with the body's disappearing so fricking fast seen them stay on longer on a console game.


----------



## douglatins (May 18, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm starting to get the hang of it.  They've made it far more tactical than the first one - you really need to evade more (more rolling etc).  Also, now I'm leveling up there are abilities to parry from all directions, more health etc.  I'm starting to enjoy it now and have disabled 'uber sampling' and it's literally doubled my frame rates and some how looks better???



I know right? i was getting 17fps now 45+fps


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I know right? i was getting 17fps now 45+fps



45 FPS with a 580?!? OUCH!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 18, 2011)

Took me about 45 minutes to download this from Steam and the first thing I noticed was I couldn't remap my key commands to the arrow keys and num pad. Usually when a game doesn't allow this I never play it again but I read a post on another forum that claims a hot fix is on the way to fix this issue shortly. I played a little bit with WASD last night but it was brutal. I hate WASD.

Visually the game is quite nice considering its DX9. It's clear this game was truly designed for the console and not the PC. I'm tempted to try out a controller with the game. Might actually be easier to play since I hate WASD. I may try some software to remap keys too.

Voice acting and character design are both fantastic and I bet this is going to be a wonderful story. 

I haven't used fraps yet to see what fps I'm getting but I'm playing on the ultra setting @ 1920x1080 and so far its been very smooth. No lag so far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Took me about 45 minutes to download this from Steam and the first thing I noticed was I couldn't remap my key commands to the arrow keys and num pad. Usually when a game doesn't allow this I never play it again but I read a post on another forum that claims a hot fix is on the way to fix this issue shortly. I played a little bit with WASD last night but it was brutal. I hate WASD.
> 
> Visually the game is quite nice considering its DX9. It's clear this game was truly designed for the console and not the PC. I'm tempted to try out a controller with the game. Might actually be easier to play since I hate WASD. I may try some software to remap keys too.
> 
> ...



Sweet and you are only running one 6950?


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sweet and you are only running one 6950?



Technically I'm running a 6970 (my 6950 is flashed with a 6970 bios) but yes just one.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Took me about 45 minutes to download this from Steam and the first thing I noticed was I couldn't remap my key commands to the arrow keys and num pad. Usually when a game doesn't allow this I never play it again but I read a post on another forum that claims a hot fix is on the way to fix this issue shortly. I played a little bit with WASD last night but it was brutal. I hate WASD.
> 
> Visually the game is quite nice considering its DX9. It's clear this game was truly designed for the console and not the PC. I'm tempted to try out a controller with the game. Might actually be easier to play since I hate WASD. I may try some software to remap keys too.
> 
> ...



Yes, i was nearly there feeling your pain with the keys...  And i can near max it out just cannot have the light numbers a max.

So your able to have it on ultra with that CPU ?..  If so thats kinda cool as i kinda says my CPU is lacking for the GPU.

This is how i have mine and it runs smooth.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 18, 2011)

You know; when I load up any game I always max everything out. I expect to be able to do that on current gen games but sometimes I have to lower a feature or two.

In this game I haven't had to lower anything. I set it to Ultra and I even have uber sampling enabled and it runs great. I did shut off motion blur though because I don't like it. Kinda makes me sick.


----------



## Csokis (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Took me about 45 minutes to download this from Steam and the first thing I noticed was I couldn't remap my key commands to the arrow keys and num pad. Usually when a game doesn't allow this I never play it again but I read a post on another forum that claims a hot fix is on the way to fix this issue shortly. I played a little bit with WASD last night but it was brutal. I hate WASD.



*2# The Witcher 2 – How to Customize Controls, Remap Keys, Key Bindings*
http://segmentnext.com/2011/05/18/the-witcher-2-crashes-fps-fix-sli-fix-ati-graphics-nvidia-performance-no-sound-errors-and-fixes/


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 18, 2011)

I can't check that link because my work blocks it but if its how to change the ini files then thats what I was doing last night. I tried everything and in the end I was able to assign the up/down arrow keys in the launcher but once in the game they wouldn't work.

maybe your link will show me something I have not tried. Thanks Csokis. I look forward to checking it out tonight.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> You know; when I load up any game I always max everything out. I expect to be able to do that on current gen games but sometimes I have to lower a feature or two.
> 
> In this game I haven't had to lower anything. I set it to Ultra and I even have uber sampling enabled and it runs great. I did shut off motion blur though because I don't like it. Kinda makes me sick.



Sweet, i guess my CPU is holding my v card back a little. Sadly it don't justify a upgrade yet but does tell me that my v card will give some more performance when i decide to which is still a year or more away still.

Yes that blur is annoying thanks for reminding me about that lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Took me about 45 minutes to download this from Steam and the first thing I noticed was I couldn't remap my key commands to the arrow keys and num pad. Usually when a game doesn't allow this I never play it again but I read a post on another forum that claims a hot fix is on the way to fix this issue shortly. I played a little bit with WASD last night but it was brutal. I hate WASD.
> 
> Visually the game is quite nice considering its DX9. It's clear this game was truly designed for the console and not the PC. I'm tempted to try out a controller with the game. Might actually be easier to play since I hate WASD. I may try some software to remap keys too.
> 
> ...



Hey dude please correct me if I'm wrong but I get the impression from this post that perhaps you might hate WASD?

P.S. You're nuts.


----------



## AltecV1 (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I hate WASD.


 are you left handed


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey dude please correct me if I'm wrong but I get the impression from this post that perhaps you might hate WASD?
> 
> P.S. You're nuts.





AltecV1 said:


> are you left handed



There always has to be a hater or two. 

I understand fully that many people consider WASD to be far superior to the arrow keys. I won't even argue that it is not superior. 

All I can say is I have been using the arrow keys for as long as I have been playing PC games and I absolutely love using the arrow keys along with the keys stationed around the arrow keys. To date I have played every PC game this way with no issues at all. Works for me. 
Now I have tried using WASD on accasion just for shits and giggles and I just hated it. It's not for me and every PC game I own allows me to change my KB commands to anything I want. Many actually have the WASD and arrow keys mapped for movement for me. 

True PC titles should always give us the option to change things around. IMO. Thats the beauty of PC gaming.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> True PC titles should always give us the option to change things around. IMO. Thats the beauty of PC gaming.



Can't argue with that. And I wouldn't call myself a "hater" more like a "can't understander". 

WASD is used by 99.9% of PC gamers for a reason, is all. Well, _generally_, as to be perfectly honest I have smaller hands and find WSQE preferable for comfort. I just can't imagine using arrow keys any more than I can imaging playing an FPS with a console controller. But if it works for you, then so be it.


----------



## cyriene (May 18, 2011)

Got my deluxe edition today from amazon. Can't wait to load it up and play around!


----------



## Kursah (May 19, 2011)

I've only played about an hour of this game, but man o man am I happy with my purchase. Running on Ultra with Ubersampling disabled, LOD Distance on Normal (for now), 1920x1080 and I see generally around 40-50FPS, with lows in the 30's and peaks to 60 (vsync is enabled atm). This is with a stock clocked HD5870, needless to say, the game looks amazing, plays smooth and is a hoot thus far. No issues, crashes, and once I disabled Ubersampling on the Ultra setting, my performance went from the teens and twenties to generally 40-50FPS which I can totally live with...running 11.4 drivers, I've yet to try 11.5's with the hotfix...may not worry about it since things are running so well. Also got it from GoG.com, been a flawless experience thus far!


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2011)

I have no idea what I'm doing in this game. I guess I really should read the manual.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 19, 2011)

Im in the same boat. I usually dont play RPGs but I figured this game would be fun and it is. 

Really happy I bough the retail box copy in case I decide to sell the game. The retail bundle makes the purchase feel valuable and makes other publishers look bad for selling 6h games with black and white booklets.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2011)

can anyone confirm if theres any DX11 and Tesselation??


----------



## kid41212003 (May 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> can anyone confirm if theres any DX11 and Tesselation??



The game is pure DX9 and it runs like a bitch.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The game is pure DX9 and it runs like a bitch.



i doubt it. it definitely looks at least DX10


----------



## kid41212003 (May 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i doubt it. it definitely looks at least DX10



That wasn't assumption. EVGA Precison shown that.


----------



## Kursah (May 19, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> That wasn't assumption. EVGA Precison shown that.



+1 MSI Afterburner OSD shows DX9 as well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2011)

Kursah said:


> +1 MSI Afterburner OSD shows DX9 as well.



thats weird. because with all the options you can change in the configuration tool it seems like thats to much for DX9


----------



## Kursah (May 19, 2011)

I thought the same thing, but at this point this title's being detected as DX9...so I trust that's what it is at this point in time. I've read this game was supposed to have DX11 "enhancements"...but when other games do this, such as Bad Company 2 or AvP 2010, the title is then detected as DX11. Even with Ubersampling enabled I saw DX9 on my OSD.

Though I've read people state that the game was announced as  DX9 only multiple times, I honestly didn't keep a close track of this game until more recently, and it was one of the few new games I wasn't too concerned with honestly. But I would like to know what's really going on.


----------



## Easo (May 19, 2011)

Patch 1.0.0.3 ir on its way, will be poker bugfix, performance improvements and bugfixes.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> can anyone confirm if theres any DX11 and Tesselation??



I definitely see no tesselation. Beautiful game though.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> I definitely see no tesselation. Beautiful game though.



it seriously looks like it. i guess its just the Depth option and the high res textures


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats weird. because with all the options you can change in the configuration tool it seems like thats to much for DX9



dx9 doesnt mean the game looks like shit/cant be customized options wise.. Theirs plenty of DX9 games that look great


----------



## Easo (May 19, 2011)

Game is DX 9 only, REDs themselves said that some time ago.


----------



## Csokis (May 19, 2011)

Easo said:


> Patch 1.0.0.3 ir on its way, will be poker bugfix, performance improvements and bugfixes.



Source?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 19, 2011)

The reason the game doesn't run at 100+fps on max when being DX 9 is because they've pushed the DX9 envelope to the max.  I was pretty sure DX11 should allow you to do DX9 things at a lower performance hit.

It seems to have massive textures (read, lots of detail on all objects/scenery) and that's probably why it pushes my 580 hard.  The 2GB 6XXX AMD cards are better designed for DX9 with high textures (I think?).

Still, 60-70 fps with uber sampling off I can live with.

But yeah, bloody good evidence DX 9 can look beautiful.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> The 2GB 6XXX AMD cards are better designed for DX9 with high textures (I think?).



I don't know about that, I just got done putting a brand new Win 7 64 on my RAID and I was getting 20FPS max during the cut scenes and now I finally got to move Geralt myself and I'm getting 10 - 20 fps. Think I'm goign to wait till they patch it, feels unplayable unless I was to turn down a lot of settings, but I didn't spend all this money on this comp to play on lower settings.


----------



## Easo (May 19, 2011)

Csokis said:


> Source?



http://www.kaermorhen.ru/modules.php?name=News&file=view&sid=1258

Kaer Morhen, official Russian fan site.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

I still have no idea what im doing combat wise, i seem to fluke my way through fights dying 10 times or so first lol. Nice looking game though and for me the performance hit isnt that bad when you see how it looks at top settings.


----------



## repman244 (May 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't know about that, I just got done putting a brand new Win 7 64 on my RAID and I was getting 20FPS max during the cut scenes and now I finally got to move Geralt myself and I'm getting 10 - 20 fps. Think I'm goign to wait till they patch it, feels unplayable unless I was to turn down a lot of settings, but I didn't spend all this money on this comp to play on lower settings.



I think you are getting low fps due to uber sampling, turn it off and then try. I get around 40 fps with everything on max except uber sampling and blur options since I don't like blur.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I think you are getting low fps due to uber sampling, turn it off and then try. I get around 40 fps with everything on max except uber sampling and blur options since I don't like blur.



Guess that did fix it, but does make me sad that a 6 core at 3.6ghz and a 6950 can't push uber.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 19, 2011)

I'm sure there will be driver updates and patches that will deliver smoother gameplay but lets face it, I don't know a game thats more _lush_ than this.  Frankly, this makes crisis look dated.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm sure there will be driver updates and patches that will deliver smoother gameplay but lets face it, I don't know a game thats more _lush_ than this.  Frankly, this makes crisis look dated.



To me its got this colourful bright look and the lighting in the game is really nice too. Its refreshing to see because im sick of the grey tone games that crowd the market.


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> To me its got this colourful bright look and the lighting in the game is really nice too. Its refreshing to see because im sick of the grey tone games that crowd the market.



"COUGH" Fallout 3..  I say FO as my wife always complained about the gray and made her feel sleepy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2011)

AsRock said:


> "COUGH" Fallout 3..  I say FO as my wife always complained about the gray and made her feel sleepy.



Fallout has an excuse. It takes place after a nuclear winter. Even from the days when it was 2D RPG it used the same pallet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm sure there will be driver updates and patches that will deliver smoother gameplay but lets face it, I don't know a game thats more _lush_ than this.  Frankly, this makes crisis look dated.



Lets hope, with AA off and Uber Sampling off I'm still only getting 30 fps, it does look great, but kinda disappointing.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Fallout has an excuse. It takes place after a nuclear winter. Even from the days when it was 2D RPG it used the same pallet.



Not to mention, there are numerous extremely popular mods to bring more color to FO and they all do a great job.


----------



## cyriene (May 19, 2011)

I don't think AMD have optimized their drivers for this game yet at all. I'm hoping for a bump in performance once new drivers come out. Crossfire support hasn't happened yet either; at least my rig sees no benefit.

Edit: After a little googling I found this from twitter:



> @CatalystCreator: We're looking at Witcher 2 for single and CF - will release hotfix driver as soon as possible
> 
> @CatalystCreator: We always try to get CF support the day a game releases, but sometime we don't see the final build of a title until it releases...



Maybe since the game has nvidia branding amd didn't have the final build with which to work on drivers?


----------



## AltecV1 (May 19, 2011)

i have put the witcher 2 on hold because its not fun playing on low setting with shitty performance  hoping for patches and driver updates that will make this run A LOT better,but i feel that its just wishful thinking.


----------



## cyriene (May 19, 2011)

I don't think it will be wishful thinking. Plenty of people getting good performance even before driver updates. 

Just like other new high end games it takes a bit for drivers to mature and it also takes good hardware to push it to the max.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 19, 2011)

Can some one link me to a place with up to date screenies?

Google is no help and just links me to stuff from 2009/2010.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats weird. because with all the options you can change in the configuration tool it seems like thats to much for DX9




What does having a bunch of options in the video settings have to do with which DX version is being used?


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 19, 2011)

I ran FRAPS last night and while playing the game at 1920x1080 ultra settings, uber on, and all blur effects on I get between 18-30 fps depending on whats on the screen. I then disabled 'uber' and I'm getting between 45+ to 60 (I have vsinc enabled).

I really don't see a difference between uber enable Vs disabled. What does this setting even do?

I'm using older drivers too. When they release the hotfix I will update.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 19, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Can some one link me to a place with up to date screenies?
> 
> Google is no help and just links me to stuff from 2009/2010.



Screenshots do no justice for this game. You need to see it to see it..... if that makes sense.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Screenshots do no justice for this game. You need to see it to see it..... if that makes sense.



Bah! always a catch 

But still, it be nice to see some 

It's £35 at the moment on steam so it's a fair bit of cash considering games re normally £25 on steam on release.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 19, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Bah! always a catch
> 
> But still, it be nice to see some
> 
> It's £35 at the moment on steam so it's a fair bit of cash considering games re normally £25 on steam on release.



The retail box is too good for the same price to bother with steam imo. 

There is a thread on guru3d in the ati section with some good highes screenies.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Bah! always a catch
> 
> But still, it be nice to see some
> 
> It's £35 at the moment on steam so it's a fair bit of cash considering games re normally £25 on steam on release.



I got my Premium Edition Hard Copy for £20 i think it was with the Hut or something using a preorder code, its £25 on amazon.

EDIT: I never fail to get results! Here is an awesome link with over 250 ULTRA quality screen shots. It looks the same in game as ive played it although they probably have AA and AF on in those screenies if you check the ridiculous specs they use.
http://www.ripten.com/2011/05/08/the-witcher-2-250-more-ultra-quality-screens-to-die-for/


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 19, 2011)

I got my Digital Premium Steam Edition Yesterday..OK,maybe I will hurt the feelings of a lot of you from this thread,but...Im not entirely impressed with the game.I can run the game even with everything max and uber sampling on,though its about 15-20 FPS away from smooth play(purely because of the uber sampling),its enough to see the graphics on full.its not that super amazing graphics wise as everybody praised.to be completely fair with the competition(once again graphic wise)..the cut scenes(graphic wise again) are a big let down,the characters movements are very far from being realistic,I wont even mention the lips -synchronization and lip movements are sometime ridiculous...lets talk now game play - this side of the story is OK,except,as others already mentioned before,when you come across with a group of foes,you better take your time to take them out,one by one,one hit then run style,other wise you get back stabbed all the time and die in no time..otherwise the game play is enjoyable,apart that I got a feeling that there will be lot of moments with intense fight,where(since the game is anything but open world) -you cant even jump of the stairs from side,but walk them..jesus) where you wont even have enough space to properly evade...music is very nice,the main menu theme sucks big time...again as others mentioned,because of the stupid back stabbing the difficulty even on normal is very challenging..all in all good game but Im affraid not as good as everybody expected.lets hope they will polish it little bit with some good patches.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 19, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I ran FRAPS last night and while playing the game at 1920x1080 ultra settings, uber on, and all blur effects on I get between 18-30 fps depending on whats on the screen. I then disabled 'uber' and I'm getting between 45+ to 60 (I have vsinc enabled).
> 
> *I really don't see a difference between uber enable Vs disabled*. What does this setting even do?
> 
> I'm using older drivers too. When they release the hotfix I will update.



Ditto, I think it made it fuzzier looking and less sharp.  Apart from the Frames lift from disabling it, I honestly think it looks better without it.  I had 28-30 fps with uber on and ultra settings.  I use the config below and like i said earlier, it runs smoothly now.  Still makes my card hit 70 degrees. (which is laughable as my older vanilla 580 hit 78-80 on most 'decent' titles on high settings.)


----------



## pantherx12 (May 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The retail box is too good for the same price to bother with steam imo.
> 
> There is a thread on guru3d in the ati section with some good highes screenies.



Cheers dude will head over .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2011)

Glad I didn't pre-order but definitely picking up. I need crossfire support too.

Finished the first about six weeks ago.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

would this game be better played with a gamepad or keyboard? I usually play third person games with a gamepad eg. ME, GTAIV, Batman Arkham, Fable 3 etc.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 20, 2011)

random said:


> would this game be better played with a gamepad or keyboard? I usually play third person games with a gamepad eg. ME, GTAIV, Batman Arkham, Fable 3 etc.



I guess its a question of personal preference.I've always enjoyed RPG games perfectly fine with a combination of keyboard and mouse.This game is no exception,the controls layout is good.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

Everything on ultra, turned off uber sampling and I've been running around the first camp as a benchmark and the fps is generally around 40fps average, 60 highs with 35fps dips .. it is very playable, it may not be constant 60fps but the game looks bloody *beautiful*!! Playing on my LED TV with a gamepad since its hard to play on my coffee table with a mouse and keyboard, I'd rather sit on the couch like a vegetable . 

GG time to waste my time!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2011)

Downloading. I didn't like the first Witcher but this ones seem better.

Hope I like.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Downloading. I didn't like the first Witcher but this ones seem better.
> 
> Hope I like.



Same here, for me it was mainly because of the weird timed combat system ... I couldn't stand it lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 20, 2011)

Good. I like beautiful. That's why I have this machine. It's not _everything_ but I can generally experience any "good gameplay" on an 8600 GT or whatever.


----------



## Funtoss (May 20, 2011)

i so want this game!! but it hasnt come out at the game shop where i live  i heard uber sampling is totally awesome but has performance hit!


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

^^ one word, Steam!

I am having trouble getting a hang of combat lol, when three people surround me there is no way I can parry their hits quick enough >.<

I am playing hard atm, anyone got any tips for melee combat?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2011)

I got it for $30 here

$28 actually, cause I liked them on facebook.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i so want this game!! but it hasnt come out at the game shop where i live  i heard uber sampling is totally awesome but has performance hit!



Performance hit.... Yeah if you call cutting you from 40 frames to 10fps a hit... You won't be able to run Uber Sampling with a 460 thats for sure.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2011)

Anyone notice the game is very Overclock senstive? At least GPU wise?

My games always run fine at 975 but with Witcher 2 10 minutes in my PC artifacts then BSOD.

Lowered it to 970 played for like an Hour and 20 minutes then again artifacts and BSOD. 

Either its the game that needs a patch or the game engine is just really tensing up my GPU. 

Either way I guess I'll test my luck at 965.


----------



## kaktus1907 (May 20, 2011)

chapter 1-2 pics


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone notice the game is very Overclock senstive? At least GPU wise?
> 
> My games always run fine at 975 but with Witcher 2 10 minutes in my PC artifacts then BSOD.
> 
> ...



The game is just really GPU intensive, I reach 80 degrees on my GPU in this game and yet I don't reach 75 while using MSI afterburner furmark, unigine 2.5 and 3d mark vantage or even Crysis Warhead. Lowering clocks is the surefire way I suppose. Anywho no BSOD here so far at 1ghz/1400 1.25mvolts.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2011)

My god this game is hard, walk into a courtyard with 2 guys with shields, 1 massive guy in armor with a sword, another guy in armor with a sword, and 3 lackeyes in leather with swords. Got it down to 2 of them left and they were really hurt, but finally died, and this is during the intro. :/


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My god this game is hard, walk into a courtyard with 2 guys with shields, 1 massive guy in armor with a sword, another guy in armor with a sword, and 3 lackeyes in leather with swords. Got it down to 2 of them left and they were really hurt, but finally died, and this is during the intro. :/



LMFAO, if this is behind the gates that you're supposed to open that area took me a while to clear, I only managed to get past it as I noticed I had a crap load of traps I could use in my inventory. I kited all of them around and used SUMAM bombs as I circled the courtyard... Not really how I wanted to kill them though 

EDIT: For the curious, I wanted to kill them in an epic sword fight.

I am back on normal difficulty btw, hard is well... too hard for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm on normal, I don't like the tutorial pop ups they have, they pop up and disappear and the combat ones pop up while I'm in an extremely hard fight so I can't read them. I'm not sure how to use potions or traps or anything really, just those Q abilities and lots of dodge duck dip dive and dodging.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I'm on normal, I don't like the tutorial pop ups they have, they pop up and disappear and the combat ones pop up while I'm in an extremely hard fight so I can't read them. I'm not sure how to use potions or traps or anything really, just those Q abilities and lots of dodge duck dip dive and dodging.



I can't even read the tutorials since I am playing on a TV and the text is too tiny lol and your right they appear only for seconds then disappear then another one follows etc. Traps are surprisingly effective, it can potentially one shot soldiers in an aoe (The fire trap) ... Potions are meant to be drank during meditation before a fight etc.. idk what the effects are tho as I've just been spamming traps.

I am going to restart again as I don't like the decisions I've made so far


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2011)

I was trying to drink the cat potion so I could see in the dark, must have been enemies close. Also you might enjoy this.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also you might enjoy this.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110520/Capture003.jpg



I lol'd .. this game officially beats Demon's Souls in terms of difficulty .


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 20, 2011)

Playing with a xbox controller, having alot more fun with this then i did DA2.. but its f'ing hard on hard.

Need to remap the autosave to a button on my controller so i can hit it every 12 seconds


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2011)

The worst thing is dying and getting sent back to a save a while back so i will have to quick save a lot more often.

Im in the jungle/forest and its amazing, i like this game a lot more now. You really get thrown in at the deep end when you begin the game but it gets better trust me it really does.

I just resigned myself to the fact every battle or fight takes ages once i did that the game got a lot easier for me, still kicks your arse on medium though. AARD sign to stun and then you can one hit kill if your lucky. Also throws enemies off walls and sides, i threw a guy of a canyon side using that sign!


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 20, 2011)

I am thoroughly enjoying this game.

Though yea... it is a bit hard!  But it's great, you really have to use the signs, and by god how i love aard and quen


----------



## pantherx12 (May 20, 2011)

Playing through my witcher 1 again before I get round to this one.

Bloody hell the controls are crappy XD

I completely forgot.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2011)

@Pantherx12 that is the exact reason I stopped playing the first one, it was unbearable for me haha. I wiki'd the plot tho, win 

I myself am finding this alot more enjoyable as opposed to the recent games that has been released, the environment is beautiful and the story makes me feel immersed. I am having fun with the signs too, I am getting the hang of battle a bit more it takes more thinking instead of raw skill.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 20, 2011)

random said:


> @Pantherx12 that is the exact reason I stopped playing the first one, it was unbearable for me haha. I wiki'd the plot tho, win
> 
> I myself am finding this alot more enjoyable as opposed to the recent games that has been released, the environment is beautiful and the story makes me feel immersed. I am having fun with the signs too, I am getting the hang of battle a bit more it takes more thinking instead of raw skill.



And you can't win by pure hack'n'slash

you really have to use everything in your arsenal to win in a fight with 5 other guys


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I read a quote from a dev back when that said the combat system will be "easy to use but hard to master". This is fine, especially after the first game.



WhiteLotus said:


> And you can't win by pure hack'n'slash
> 
> you really have to use everything in your arsenal to win in a fight with 5 other guys



Yeah in the first one you'd just choose Group Style and you'd hit all 5 with wide arcing slashes time and time again until they fell (which wasn't long).


----------



## the54thvoid (May 20, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> And you can't win by pure hack'n'slash
> 
> you really have to *use everything in your arsenal* to win in a fight with 5 other guys



Which includes a whole lot of heroic tactical retreats 

_RUN AWAY!!!!_


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2011)

OMG I THOUGHT I JUST SUCKED! 

But the game is pretty hard on normal! Its not your normal hack and slash RPG. You have to actually think about what your doing, or just let your Teammates go in and do some damage first. Usually just doge hit, doge hit.  

First level and I died like 20 times before I made it to a flaming bridge where I got caught reading the pop-up tutorial message and then realized the game had told me to run across said flaming bridge or face death due to it collapsing. 

It was another 30 deaths before I got to that bridge again.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 20, 2011)

This game is retardedly hard at some points... I hate easy games but this is borderline stupid


----------



## the54thvoid (May 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This game is retardedly hard at some points... I hate easy games but this is borderline stupid



I am sooo happy it's not just me.  Still, it beats wanky chop chop RPG's where you kill anything with a sneeze.  I'm trying and failing so far to kill the Kayran (river monster).


----------



## Marineborn (May 20, 2011)

installing now and preparing to be irate picked it up for 25pnds at blockbuster and it was the lmiited edition one to with allt he stuff inside, fucking score


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 20, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I am sooo happy it's not just me.  Still, it beats wanky chop chop RPG's where you kill anything with a sneeze.  I'm trying and failing so far to kill the Kayran (river monster).



I am playing on easy but I still killed the Kayran without the silver sword. 



Spoiler



The Kayran is a bitch. Use the freeze bomb (second sign) and stay to the far left or right of the area but far enough back from the monster to be out of swing range from the last tenticle. When you find the right spot stay still for a few seconds until the monster starts to swing down at you. You can actually dive/roll twice before the monster hits and they always hit where you were standing.  You only need to kill 3 of the 4 tenticles on the far sides.




I'm using the 360 controller to play this because this feels like a good game to play from the sofa. I'm not usually big on RPGs but this style of combat is really fun. I would have completely avoided this game if it were turn based fighting. Even on Easy you still die pretty quickly and I think this combat style actually lends itself to using a gamepad really well. They took the time to really iron out the controlls and if I did not know any better I'd think this was a Windows Live Game because the controls are so tight. 

I'm on the second chapter now. Only played 12h yesterday. I better get back in there.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2011)

I find this a very interesting RPG where people don't lock doors or chests and your free to literally take anything lying around and from anyone.

Seriously? 

I just walked into your home and stole everything from your house and your not mad? 

OK


----------



## Batou1986 (May 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I find this a very interesting RPG where people don't lock doors or chests and your free to literally take anything lying around and from anyone.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



I always took it as accusing a Witcher of stealing might be bad for your health.

\ in the first one there where a few times where your theft of an item impacted the game.


anyone running this on something like an 9800gtx ? i don't want to buy it and have to play on uber low settings.


----------



## Marineborn (May 20, 2011)

found out disabling one of your gpu's when its in crossfire bumps up your performace a rediculous amount


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 20, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> I always took it as accusing a Witcher of stealing might be bad for your health.
> 
> \ in the first one there where a few times where your theft of an item impacted the game.
> 
> ...



I'm playing on a 4850, and whilst it's not running beautifully it certainly is playable.


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I find this a very interesting RPG where people don't lock doors or chests and your free to literally take anything lying around and from anyone.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



HAHA,  When we used to run a NWN1 with the default campaign we sorted that out so people would get mad and when you broke the chests because your lock picking sucked it would break the items in side it.

And yes it took frigging ages to change each and every check though out NWN1.


----------



## douglatins (May 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing in this game. I guess I really should read the manual.



I just walk around talk to everyone, kill and steal everything.



1Kurgan1 said:


> My god this game is hard, walk into a courtyard with 2 guys with shields, 1 massive guy in armor with a sword, another guy in armor with a sword, and 3 lackeyes in leather with swords. Got it down to 2 of them left and they were really hurt, but finally died, and this is during the intro. :/



I died massive amount of times in that part, the rest of the game was not as as hard, until now...



the54thvoid said:


> I am sooo happy it's not just me.  Still, it beats wanky chop chop RPG's where you kill anything with a sneeze.  I'm trying and failing so far to kill the Kayran (river monster).



I know, this game is difficult, but it has save, so not as ruthless as demons souls.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I just walk around talk to everyone, kill and steal everything.



Ah, just like real life. Cool.  

I was talking more on controls, keys, etc. I pretty much have it down now.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Ah, just like real life. Cool.
> 
> I was talking more on controls, keys, etc. I pretty much have it down now.



I tend to use the Quen sign an awful lot.


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2011)

Hmmm Im interested in this game but judging from a mates experience and everyones comments, I think I might pass for now, unless someone can convince me otherwise


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2011)

Hard is to hard and normally is a pain some time and easy is waaaaaaay to easy.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 20, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Hmmm Im interested in this game but judging from a mates experience and everyones comments, I think I might pass for now, unless someone can convince me otherwise



The only negative thing i've heard and experienced is that it can be a bit hard. So no idea what you've been told.

I've just defeated the Kayran, that certainly took a number of goes!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 20, 2011)

random said:


> I lol'd .. this game officially beats Demon's Souls in terms of difficulty .



This game is hard but Demon's Souls is harder IMO.

Have you guys been using your attribute points as you level? You can add points to one of the skills that allows you to block sword attacks from different angles. Or even deflect arrows back to people that fire them...So far I've used around 6 attribute points.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 21, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Hard is to hard and normally is a pain some time and easy is waaaaaaay to easy.



Regular monsters are not much of a challenge but bosses are still not that easy to deal with. I'm fighting the boss for Chapter 2 right now and after 10 attempts I'm ready for a break.

What level is everyone character so far. Im at 23 right now.


----------



## X800 (May 21, 2011)

If experience craches to desktop while playing ,you should try this :Enabling 3GB switch on Windows Vista™ or Windows 7
You want to enable the 3GB switch on the Windows Vista™ or Windows 7 operating systems.
To enable the 3GB switch on Windows Vista™ or Windows 7:
Right-click Command Prompt in the Accessories program group of the Start menu. Click Run as Administrator. 
At the command prompt, enter "bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVa 3072" 
Restart the computer.
To disable the 3GB switch:
Right-click on Command Prompt in the Accessories program group of the Start menu. Click Run as Administrator. 
At the command prompt, enter "bcdedit /deletevalue IncreaseUserVa" 
Restart the computer.
For more information on the 3GB switch, refer to the following Microsoft MSDN article: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff556232.aspx
it fixed my crashing issues.This is not for vista/win7 64bit


----------



## Frizz (May 21, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> The only negative thing i've heard and experienced is that it can be a bit hard. So no idea what you've been told.



I told him that too 


Its funny how NPCs think you're some sort of superhuman who can run along walls and kill 20 guards in a blink of an eye when you're really not.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 21, 2011)

I think I'm just gonna get a boxed copy from Amazon. $45. Unless someone knows of a better deal...


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 21, 2011)

X800 said:


> If experience craches to desktop while playing ,you should try this :Enabling 3GB switch on Windows Vista™ or Windows 7
> You want to enable the 3GB switch on the Windows Vista™ or Windows 7 operating systems.
> To enable the 3GB switch on Windows Vista™ or Windows 7:
> Right-click Command Prompt in the Accessories program group of the Start menu. Click Run as Administrator.
> ...



wtf


----------



## Frizz (May 21, 2011)

I think cards that can achieve 40-60 fps with ubersampling off should generally be able to run the game at a steady 60 fps as no matter which settings I run.. low to very high with uber sampling off, I get the same frames. The patch is coming next week and it will include a fix for low performance for high-end GPU's.

I can't wait!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think I'm just gonna get a boxed copy from Amazon. $45. Unless someone knows of a better deal...



yeah this right here, I posted it earlier.


----------



## repman244 (May 21, 2011)

Did anyone notice the size of the savegame folder? Mine is already at 1.7GB because of the .BMP images, and large save files.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 21, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Did anyone notice the size of the savegame folder? Mine is already at 1.7GB because of the .BMP images, and large save files.



No but this has me a tad bit concerned since I hit F5 a lot. I mean a LOT.

EDIT: I guess not as much as I thought lol. Its only 139MB for me.


----------



## repman244 (May 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> No but this has me a tad bit concerned since I hit F5 a lot. I mean a LOT.
> 
> EDIT: I guess not as much as I thought lol. Its only 139MB for me.



Hmm using F5 only creates 1-2 saves then overwrites them all the time, the autosave creates a new file every time, so I guess all is good keep spamming the F5  the game is crazy hard sometimes


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2011)

I think it's somewhat unusual for this game to include a supersampling option. This has been available in Nvidia's and AMD's control panel for some time. From my understanding, if you're running x8 MSAA and you turn supersampling (ubersampling) on, it either doubles or quadruples the amount of anti aliasing in the game. It works great on games where you get 200+ FPS without it. Valve games look great with supersampling. Anyways, this game is pretty challenging with lots of gameplay options. Love it so far.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think it's somewhat unusual for this game to include a supersampling option. This has been available in Nvidia's and AMD's control panel for some time. From my understanding, if you're running x8 MSAA and you turn supersampling (ubersampling) on, it either doubles or quadruples the amount of anti aliasing in the game. It works great on games where you get 200+ FPS without it. Valve games look great with supersampling. Anyways, this game is pretty challenging with lots of gameplay options. Love it so far.



I read that Ubersampling in the game wasn't just an AA improvment feature. What it did was re-render the scene multiple times to enhance everything about the scene, not just the AA.

Thus why it kills performance. 

In fact here it is http://www.neoseeker.com/news/16447-the-witcher-2-readme-reveals-uber-sampling-mode-more-options/

"The whole scene is rendered multiple times to give best possible texture and object details and antialiasing (better than antialias and anisotropy even on highest settings)."


----------



## ctrain (May 22, 2011)

Yeahhh that's probably just a badly worded way of saying: "basically supersampling and maybe we don't downscale certain effects"

you have to redraw the geometry for effects like shadows


----------



## Marineborn (May 22, 2011)

games awesome just played for 7 hrs straight playing on normal beat karyan 3rd try, he pist me off, made my swet kayan armor, then a sweet jagged blade, been doing odds and ends quests just enjoying the crap out of it awesome game


----------



## Frizz (May 22, 2011)

I've been playing for around 10 hours now, I still haven't finished chapter 1 lol, I keep restarting because I don't like my decision outcomes. With most games I'd have been sick of having to redo sequences but with this game I am all for it, battle system is a bit awkward at first but once I got the hang of it, I gotta say it is unique and awesome.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 22, 2011)

.... done. Might go back and replay certain spots. Forgot to make the Kayran armor before leaving that shithole town. 

Pretty damn sweet game.


----------



## Frizz (May 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> .... done. Might go back and replay certain spots. Forgot to make the Kayran armor before leaving that shithole town.
> 
> Pretty damn sweet game.



You finished the game already!? :O


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 22, 2011)

random said:


> You finished the game already!? :O



Yeah.. on easy. If I wanted to grind I'd play BC2 rush.


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 22, 2011)

I've been watching so many videos of this and it's really tempting to just go on Steam and buy it...ahhhh


----------



## Frizz (May 22, 2011)

Chosen Juan said:


> I've been watching so many videos of this and it's really tempting to just go on Steam and buy it...ahhhh



If you do decide to buy it, it is worth every penny.


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 22, 2011)

random said:


> If you do decide to buy it, it is worth every penny.



I'm honestly going to get it right now or tomorrow. I need a break from first person shooters.

I realized that we have similar rigs (except mine is all stock since I just built it a few days ago). What kind of performance should I expect?


----------



## Frizz (May 22, 2011)

Chosen Juan said:


> I'm honestly going to get it right now or tomorrow. I need a break from first person shooters.
> 
> I realized that we have similar rigs (except mine is all stock since I just built it a few days ago). What kind of performance should I expect?



You'll be generally around 55-60 fps in dungeons 45-50 outside with arounfd 38-40fps dips. We should be getting 60fps but we'll wait for the patch, make sure to turn off uber sampling, the rest of the settings you can turn on to max, won't make a difference in performance. vsync on


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2011)

So far, this game is looking like a major downgrade from The Witcher Enhanced Edition.  They got rid of the best aspect of the original which was the attack chains.  It added that elegance, and dare I say beauty, to Geralt as well as that other witcher (don't remember his name now).  It made them unique--something that stood out--and by extension, the game as well.  I've made it past the tutorial (in Flotsam) and I'm struggling to stay awake and/or care.  I think I would rather play though Fable III (PC) again.

Why, oh why did they have to break everything that was fine in the original?  Oh, I know.  Can you say "consolitis?"  It's obvious an Xbox 360 and maybe PS3 version of the game will be released soon.  They completely changed their target audience (like Mass Effect 2, Supreme Commander 2, and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare) and, as a result, completely trashed it for the PC gamers out there.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2011)

While I liked the attack chains, I guess it's not that important to me. To me Witcher 2 is is above and beyond what the original was.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2011)

In what regard(s)?  They worked on the environment quite a bit but other than that, I don't see any upgrades--just downgrades.


----------



## AltecV1 (May 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In what regard(s)?  They worked on the environment quite a bit but other than that, I don't see any upgrades--just downgrades.



we get it !,you dont like the witcher 2 now stop forcing your negative BS upon us and go back playing your Fable 3


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 23, 2011)

Anyone know the differences between the Steam version and a retail version? I've been getting Steam games recently but I also like having a physical copy too haha.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In what regard(s)?  They worked on the environment quite a bit but other than that, I don't see any upgrades--just downgrades.



More of an open world, no janky controls, better graphics, better voice-overs, better storytelling, better girly parts, more immersive overall.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> More of an open world, no janky controls, better graphics, better voice-overs, better storytelling, *better girly parts*, more immersive overall.



Quoted for truth.



Chosen Juan said:


> Anyone know the differences between the Steam version and a retail version? I've been getting Steam games recently but I also like having a physical copy too haha.



Retail box sets come with a booklets, maps, sound tracks, and other bonus shit. Plus its tangible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> More of an open world, no janky controls, better graphics, better voice-overs, better storytelling, better girly parts, more immersive overall.


I don't know if I'd call the world more open.  There is clearly more sections/loading points/doors stopping you from advancing until it loads the next area.

It does have better graphics (which ties into the "better girly parts") but that is to be expected because the technology has advanced.  The voice-overs are more or less the same as the they were in the Enhanced Edition (original was dreadful but I never saw it so that's coming from other people).

I would have to disagree on being "more immersive," the story of the witchers drew you in from the start because they are unique (13th century biologically enhanced humans for the purpose of slaying monsters).  In The Witcher 2, that intrigue is mostly lost because not much emphasis is placed on it.  I find myself not being sucked in at all. 

Janky Controls?  As I recall, The Witcher was mostly mouse driven.  Keyboard driven is preferable, I agree, but it is a mediocre implementation of it so I'm almost wishing it was still mouse driven.  There is certainly a pretty major issue with targetting.  Often, you put the mouse directly over an enemy and it doesn't highlight the target.  What's worse, you can't hit anything that isn't highlighted.  Combat becomes largely about trying to get the highlighting to work and then getting hit by everyone else.  Combat was for sure the most memorable gameplay attribute of the first but it is its greatest hinderance in the second.

I do hope they patch in a Fable 3-like selection system where the movement keys select your next target rather than using the mouse to look at the next target.  Doing so really increases the fluidity of combat.  At the same time, I can't help but think this type of game should still be mouse driven.  If it isn't, then they're using the wrong game engine.  The Aurora engine simply isn't intended to be deployed in this fashion.  They should be using Unreal or some other 1st/3rd person oriented engine.


I'll keep playing it but, at this point, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Easo (May 23, 2011)

I failed and  that patch 1.0.0.3 was for Russian localisation. Publisher in Russia 1C (called 1ass for a reason) did their own launcher, used StarForce and did some other nasty things to game, therefore, that patch was only for them, buggy launcher and other crappy things.
For the rest of the world patch 1.1 is in works. No changelog yet.

http://www.en.thewitcher.com/community/

P.S.
Registration servers are still down, and therefore i cant install patches 1.4 and 1.5 for my Witcher 1... Wanted to import saves.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2011)

29 hours in...about 3 of those into chapter 2...awesome awesome awesome game.


----------



## Frizz (May 23, 2011)

All the sorceresses are damn fine! Yet to see an ugly witch


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 23, 2011)

Well, just bought the game. Is it just me or does it take a while to launch the game from the desktop? It's making me considering uninstalling it and reinstalling to the SSD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2011)

I'd say it takes about 30-60 seconds for the game to launch after it is told to launch.  They really need to put a progress bar or something on it instead of just a fixed image.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2011)

Once I click the launch button it takes 12 seconds to get to the main screen to load a game. (I click on the mouse to skip all the loading screens)

Once I click on a save file to load it takes exactly 4 seconds and I'm able to play.

This game is not on my SSD but on my Velociraptor.


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 23, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Once I click the launch button it takes 12 seconds to get to the main screen to load a game. (I click on the mouse to skip all the loading screens)
> 
> Once I click on a save file to load it takes exactly 4 seconds and I'm able to play.
> 
> This game is not on my SSD but on my Velociraptor.



The main thing that bothers me is just the time to load the game from desktop. Besides that, the initial loading screens are kind of annoying as well. It's a little bothersome having to press Esc 4 times in a row to get to the main menu.

Apart from those things, great game so far! Haha


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't know if I'd call the world more open.  There is clearly more sections/loading points/doors stopping you from advancing until it loads the next area.
> 
> It does have better graphics (which ties into the "better girly parts") but that is to be expected because the technology has advanced.  The voice-overs are more or less the same as the they were in the Enhanced Edition (original was dreadful but I never saw it so that's coming from other people).
> 
> ...



You need to play more to find out what this game is about. It ties in directly with the 1st witcher, and in fact I am finding it to be better than the original. It's just everything I want it to be. And butter me up, i'm actually going down the mage route. First time in ANY RPG, I hate mages. But this game makes it so much fun. It's dotted all the i's and crossed all the t's in my opinion. 

Great game, worthy of all the praise it's getting.

Edit: and if this is a console game, then well, I wish other developers would make other console/PC games just as good.


----------



## silkstone (May 23, 2011)

I just got this game, and it's the first rpg game i have played since diabalo.
I have to say the combat is brutal (on normal difficultly) i was expecting to just be able to hack and slash away at hundreds of enemies at a time, but for the most part it's the complete opposite.
It was difficult and annoying at first, but i think i am getting the hang of it. i have no real idea what the spells do or meditation and leveling up, and i am sure i'm doing the combat wrong but hey i am only a couple of hrs into it.
the  WSAD system sux as i am used to using the arrow keys for all games 

I'm still undecided about how much i like it. It is a beautiful game, and works at about 50fps with high settings on my comp. The story seems interesting, but the cut scenes are very long and i don't really get the background. There seems to be a lot of exploring similar places and other aspects that seem a little repetitive. 

It's a game i really want to like, so i'm gonna put in a few more hrs before i make a decision.

on another note, does anyone have any tips to make the game look any better on my system without hurting the framerate? atm i have everything set to high (preference) but with Vsync off


----------



## Easo (May 23, 2011)

random said:


> All the sorceresses are damn fine! Yet to see an ugly witch



Well in books, they all were beautiful because they used magic to remain that way. Triss, for example, is more than one hundreth years old. And she counts as young.


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I just got this game, and it's the first rpg game i have played since diabalo.
> I have to say the combat is brutal (on normal difficultly) i was expecting to just be able to hack and slash away at hundreds of enemies at a time, but for the most part it's the complete opposite.
> It was difficult and annoying at first, but i think i am getting the hang of it. i have no real idea what the spells do or meditation and leveling up, and i am sure i'm doing the combat wrong but hey i am only a couple of hrs into it.
> the  WSAD system sux as i am used to using the arrow keys for all games
> ...



Well they say there going map the whole keyboard in the next patch so that should be a none issue soon .  I am going wait till they patched it a few time before playing any more as it's were it needs to be yet and hopefully if there is any broken quests they will have it sorted out then.

You tried turning on vsync ?.  Turn Uber sampling off if it on.


----------



## silkstone (May 23, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Well they say there going map the whole keyboard in the next patch so that should be a none issue soon .  I am going wait till they patched it a few time before playing any more as it's were it needs to be yet and hopefully if there is any broken quests they will have it sorted out then.
> 
> You tried turning on vsync ?.  Turn Uber sampling off if it on.



got uuber sampling off  i assumed Vsync would be a bad thing as i am getting framerates in the 50's, which is below the monitor refresh rate  i only get tearing issues when it goes to the story scences where it jsmps upto 80-100pfs.

I was wondering about how MSAA works and whether it would be better to turn on msaa in CCC and AA off in the game, and then some other settings up. but i am not familiar with how it all works.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2011)

I'm no WASD fan but I've goten used to it for this game. I do hope the patch releases soon though. I'm about 33 hours in now. The game gets a lot easier once you level up. I blow through enemy now compared to when I first started the game but there's still plenty of challenge. 

I didn't play the first Witcher but I read the plot via wiki and I'm completely sucked into the story. Visually this game is stunning and I still find myself awed all the time. This has got to be some of the best sound engineering in a game. 

Anyone know the level cap?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2011)

If it's like the first, there isn't enough to do that will make you reach the level cap.  Actually, I'm pretty sure there wasn't one in the original.


----------



## Frizz (May 23, 2011)

Level Cap is 35, not sure why it matters though since it is a SP game, no point grinding levels. So yeah you should definitely reach it though before the game ends as long as you are able to get all the side quests etc.

I got to the end of swordsmanship tree now using a vitality/DPS build with Quen sign level 2. I have been ploughing through monsters this way so far, although human foes are still the same difficulty for me.


----------



## douglatins (May 23, 2011)

what should i upgrade? i have 17 spare points. Should i choose what?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 23, 2011)

douglatins said:


> what should i upgrade? i have 17 spare points. Should i choose what?



Quen is important as is most of the vitality boosters but the most important upgrade in the game is the skill to hit multiple enemies with the same sword slash. I think it's called twirl or whirl. Anyway, that skill in combination with Quen II makes you a complete wrecking machine and you dont need to dodge as much in battle.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If it's like the first, there isn't enough to do that will make you reach the level cap.  Actually, I'm pretty sure there wasn't one in the original.



Have you even found the notice boards with the side quests on? There is loads to do!!!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2011)

random said:


> Level Cap is 35, not sure why it matters though since it is a SP game, no point grinding levels. So yeah you should definitely reach it though before the game ends as long as you are able to get all the side quests etc.



I was just wondering. I've been doing most if not all side quests. It only matters when I'm considering how many skill points I'll earn. I forget what level I am but I think its 17 or 18.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 25, 2011)

I just finished the game and ended at about level 24 doing all the sidequests I could find.  My opinion didn't change: the original was far, far better.


Anyone know if starting a new game in Witcher 2 is the same as loading a save from the original taking the "Witcher's Path" (neutral)?


----------



## Frizz (May 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished the game and ended at about level 24 doing all the sidequests I could find.  My opinion didn't change: the original was far, far better.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if starting a new game in Witcher 2 is the same as loading a save from the original taking the "Witcher's Path" (neutral)?



You must not have found that many side quests, I am level 30 and only up to the beginning of chapter 3. 

When I replay, I am going to use the alchemy tree as it looks very interesting. I am also going to go with Roche next time instead of Iorveth


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 25, 2011)

That might have been why.  I went with Roche.


I just started Enhanced Edition again and I completely forgot about that intro video.  Very impressive and very disappointing they didn't do something similar for The Witcher 2.  At bare minimum, they could have replayed the outro from Enhanced Edition for those newcomers to the series (explains why Foltest trusts Geralt).


----------



## Frizz (May 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just started Enhanced Edition again and I completely forgot about that intro video.  Very impressive and very disappointing they didn't do something similar for The Witcher 2.  At bare minimum, they could have replayed the outro from Enhanced Edition for those newcomers to the series.



TBH I couldn't stand the first witcher gameplay, I thought it was pretty horrible I bought the enhanced edition from thailand eBay for like 20 bucks and I've reinstalled the game 3-4 times as I have tried to like it. The main issue was that the combat required no skill from my standpoint it was mix and match type gameplay for me. eg *Large group of small enemies - aoe attack *Fast enemies - use fast attack *Heavy enemies use - Heavy Attack then click your mouse consecutively when you see the sword icon change ... it felt very restrictive to me and to me it looked like a hybrid between RPG auto attacks and a hack and slash which I thought was pretty bad.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 25, 2011)

The Witcher: fast, strong, group + steel, silver + chaining
The Witcher 2: fast, strong + steel, silver

The original had more options.  One of the things I hate about Witcher 2 is the lack of group attack and the ability for a group of enemies (even just 2 pole-arms can) to virtually disable Geralt when he should (as he did in the first) have the speed and power to defend his flank.

Fast and strong really didn't seem to make much difference in The Witcher 2 either.  That is to say, it didn't seem like enemies were really resistant to one or the other when armored enemies should be mostly impervious to fast attack and should be weak to strong attack.  Not to mention, the game would never switch between swords when it was absolutely necessary.  In other words, to me, the game devolved from tactical combat to a hack n' slash with a frequent, weapon-changing annoyance.

This game might become great once it too gets an "Enhanced Edition."  It isn't there yet.


I agree though that either you'll love the combat system of the original or you'll hate it.  The Witcher 2's combat system is more generic.


Edit: Ack, the more I play the original, the more I am reminded of its flaws.  They both suck equally when it comes to combat. The original lacks randomness in attacking (only chain up to 3 and the animation of the attacks is more or less always the same) while the second has targetting and weapon-changing issues.  Neither are ideal but I suppose the second is a better foundation to improve upon (as stated previously, it is more generic).


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 25, 2011)

To be honest I think you rushed through the game to "do most of the side quests" and only be at level 24.

I'm at level 19, barely started chapter two, but doing everything thing I could find. 

Though, i'm doing the Iorveth route.

Also, for any body with the deluxe edition, why is steam downloading a 3GB thing for it?


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The Witcher: fast, strong, group + steel, silver + chaining
> The Witcher 2: fast, strong + steel, silver
> 
> The original had more options.  One of the things I hate about Witcher 2 is the lack of group attack and the ability for a group of enemies (even just 2 pole-arms can) to virtually disable Geralt when he should (as he did in the first) have the speed and power to defend his flank.
> ...



I a m one of the few who did really enjoy W1 even the combat which it seemed to me you had much more control over and fighting 2-6 people\creatures was a blast thought in witcher 1 although i am not saying it could not of been done better by adding more timed and longer combo's + different timed combo's.

my only real issue with W1 was the fixed camera and combo could of been lengthened

I am often asking my self WTF in witcher 2 as hes attacking some thing that i did not want him too and seems like he's been totally nerfed.  Now he feels like he's hit 90 yo and started to forget how to fight groups as he sucks at it.

For now i love the game still but decided to put it aside for now in hope that they will improve it as one thing for sure CDR are really good at.

How ever i do think they have done a great job so no regrets of buying it but i cannot understand why people were so against timed combo's as i would enjoy W2 more if he had them but with a greater extent  on how many kinds of combo's you could do or even mix them.


----------



## douglatins (May 25, 2011)

http://pc.ign.com/articles/116/1168535p2.html

I am really liking the game, though, act 2 was too easy for me, on normal. I played for 3 hours doing combat quests qithout dying. The hardest part was the spectres while protecting the king and the shield boss. I had to spend my 17 points to kill it. I think i figure out a perfect collection of skills to buy. I didnt get any alchemy points.

Finished the game now, level 32!


----------



## mafia97 (May 26, 2011)

hi all..
been going through the forum to find more about the game.Looks interesting..
But will my Pc be able to run it at 1920X1080..
specs given
thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2011)

Probably.  Your GPU is getting up there in age but it should still manage alright.  It isn't a particularly demanding game.


----------



## mafia97 (May 26, 2011)

will i be able max it out???


----------



## silkstone (May 26, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> will i be able max it out???



nope, i can't on my system using only 1440*900, but then again i'm using dx 11, dx10 may be a bit faster


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2011)

I thought this is a dx9 game.


----------



## mafia97 (May 26, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I thought this is a dx9 game.



ya i thought the same too..
does this game have a demo or something..so i can test it before buying


----------



## Easo (May 26, 2011)

It IS dx9 game.
Patch 1.1 is delayed do to issues with DLCs. Damn.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2011)

Update v1.1 is released. Updating on Steam now... 9GB's?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2011)

The patch...is 9 GiB? That's worse than Darkspore.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Update v1.1 is released. Updating on Steam now... 9GB's?!



lol.... Server's down.  Much online stories from today - patch delayed.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

9GB?


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> lol.... Server's down.  Much online stories from today - patch delayed.



Working here:


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

Apparently the retail boxed version will see the most improvements but i just cant see how they needed to make a 9GB patch to fix some bugs and performance issues.

The original EE edition wasn't even this big and this is just a regular patch.

I have the boxed version so im assuming i need to wait for my patch?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2011)

Yeah...I'm waiting a bit longer before purchase.


----------



## Frizz (May 26, 2011)

wtf... that is more than half the game


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Apparently the retail boxed version will see the most improvements but i just cant see how they needed to make a 9GB patch to fix some bugs and performance issues.
> 
> The original EE edition wasn't even this big and this is just a regular patch.
> 
> I have the boxed version so im assuming i need to wait for my patch?




Well i just got the international patch and it installed fine and it's only 15.8MB.

Just goto thewitcher.com site.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

http://en.thewitcher.com/patch/
yeah i was just about to post that lol

EDIT: okay so what is this 9gb patch? The 1.1 patch i just installed is only 15mb like AsRock said.


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2011)

Patch details

CD Projekt RED announces the release of Patch 1.1, which brings important improvements to The Witcher 2, the highly acclaimed game released a week ago. The most noticeable change is the removal of the DRM protection world-wide. This gives players the freedom to install and play the game on any number of computers, and no activation code is required. 

Other notable improvements include frame rate increases of approximately up to 30%, especially noticeable on DRMed versions and low spec systems, better stability, and non-problematic installation of free DLCs (the first free DLC, the "Troll Trouble" quest, is incorporated into the patch), the possibility of inverting the mouse and re-mapping directional control on the keyboard, and more. 

Adam Badowski, CD Projekt RED Development Director, commented, “Our goal is to make our fans and customers happy and to reward them for buying our game and DRM schemes does not support our philosophy as they might create obstacles for users of legally bought copies. Our approach to countering piracy is to incorporate superior value in the legal version. This means it has to be superior in every respect: less troublesome to use and install, with full support, and with access to additional content and services. So, we felt keeping the DRM would mainly hurt our legitimate users. This is completely in line with what we said before the release of The Witcher 2. We felt DRM was necessary to prevent the game being pirated and leaked before release. This purpose has been served, so we are pleased to let our users enjoy the full freedom of game usage they deserve.”

Badowski also explained CD Projekt RED’s stance on DRM from another perspective, "It’s important to remember that the PC platform is far more complex than consoles. DRM adds another layer of complication and potential problems. We saw this clearly in our game. Pre-release tests showed only small performance differences compared to the DRM-free (GOG.com) versions.  We were unpleasantly surprised when some of our fans reported much larger differences, up to 30% lower framerates. This was another clear signal that we had to remove DRM as soon as possible – the quality of our users’ gameplay experience is absolutely our number one priority!" 

Regarding the other fixes and improvements, Badowski further stated, "Patch 1.1 is also very important because it overcomes the major technical obstacles some of our customers encountered with installation and activation. We believe that after installing the patch, practically all users will be able to enjoy the game without flaws. At the same time, I would like to assure everyone that we will continue working on post- release support. Therefore, if there are things that still bother users with certain system configurations, they can expect them to be resolved soon as well. What is equally important, we are constantly reviewing feedback from our fans and looking through their requests and we will be adding new functionality and enhancements to the game to make sure gamers can enjoy the most out of the Witcher 2. We are also pleased to advise our fans who purchased the Russian-language edition that (contrary to what we communicated earlier) Patch 1.1 will function for them.”

http://en.thewitcher.com/community/


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

Is the 9gb patch like patch 1.2 or something? Im still confused.


----------



## Frizz (May 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Is the 9gb patch like patch 1.2 or something? Im still confused.



I think you maybe thinking of the launcher since you stated it is only 0mb. The 1.1 patch is 9GB's no matter how you look at it, erocker already posted a screeny confirming its size..



erocker said:


> Working here:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/witupd.jpg


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Working here:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/witupd.jpg



I hate you with your 1.8MB speed. I get 100KB speed, and it's going to take me 8 HOURS.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

http://en.thewitcher.com/patch/
This one is 15mb and its not a launcher, maybe its like a pre patch. Fuck if i know.

48 hit for wraith i mean how am i meant to compete with that so 2-3 kills and im dead! and when they hit its a few in a row so you instantly die if they do hit you. The only way to beat those 2 bastard wraith is not to get hit at all and ive died several times already. Just there a wraith hit me for over 100 i mean COME ON FOR FUCK SAKE.

Nekkers are another weird enemy, sometimes i can kill them easily other times its the opposite.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 27, 2011)

Quen and Yrden are so useful!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

I just turned it off, i need to take a break otherwise i might smash my keyboard. I used traps to damage the first set of wraiths later on you fight 2 more and they are easier to doge because of the level layout but still pretty solid.

As soon as i get the thing that reduces back stabbing damage by 200% i might get on better.


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Is the 9gb patch like patch 1.2 or something? Im still confused.





random said:


> I think you maybe thinking of the launcher since you stated it is only 0mb. The 1.1 patch is 9GB's no matter how you look at it, erocker already posted a screeny confirming its size..




How i see it with the steam version it replaces the whole 9GB file were as with the hard copy the installer edits the 9GB file.

And the file according to steam is wrong or different for the Steam version as i have a file here at 9.6GB called pack0.dzip. Or steam don't tell you about the other .6GB.

EDIT BTW the patch changes the exe's in the game both the launcher and witcher as well as my firewall complained about  them being modified as well.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://en.thewitcher.com/patch/
> This one is 15mb and its not a launcher, maybe its like a pre patch. Fuck if i know.
> 
> 48 hit for wraith i mean how am i meant to compete with that so 2-3 kills and im dead! and when they hit its a few in a row so you instantly die if they do hit you. The only way to beat those 2 bastard wraith is not to get hit at all and ive died several times already. Just there a wraith hit me for over 100 i mean COME ON FOR FUCK SAKE.
> ...



the thing with the wraiths thats the mission in the old mental hospital,right?thats where I ended up before I went to sleep..yes wraiths are one sone of a bitches,first couple I defeated by using the sign which turns one agains other,of course its lasts some time,but as long as one is attacking other,you have more room for dodging.and one more tip,blades seems not very effective agains tem,but that flame sign is great agains them!


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Nekkers are another weird enemy, sometimes i can kill them easily other times its the opposite



Make sure you're using your siver sword and not the other.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Make sure you're using your siver sword and not the other.



if we are speaking about it,in what situations is silver sword better?for example atm my other sword,a cutlass which I got from a bandit hideout after I got the key from the bad bandit that killed the trolls wife,is dealing much more damage,plus I was able to apply few upgrades to it.so its pretty good.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

Monsters = Silver sword

Human-ish enemies = other sword.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

Of course i use silver swords vs monsters so its not that which was the problem, i was just find that section difficult because wraiths deal massive damage. Nekkers arnt giving me so much trouble now. You just have to use the signs in a variety of manners like vs monsters the Quen shield sign is brilliant at taking powerful hits. Aard sign is good for doing one hit kills, you get a cool finisher cutscene. I used the Quen sign to take the wraiths hits and just plowed it with swift light and heavy combos.

The steel swords deal much reduced damage to monsters vs using a plain witchers silver sword.

EDIT: BTW i got passed that section with the wraiths, i can now kill them pretty easily making me wonder why i had so much trouble the first time.


----------



## Funtoss (May 27, 2011)

AFter playing this game i dont feel like playing anyother game!!..

this makes crysis look like a cartoon :L


----------



## cyriene (May 28, 2011)

Downloaded and installed the 1.1 patch and updated to 11.5b drivers and now I'm getting nice framerates at 2560x1600 with crossfire working. Game looks beautiful at that resolution. I have everything on except ubersampling. I haven't tried it yet but will see how it impacts performance later.


----------



## douglatins (May 28, 2011)

DAMN it i hate buying games at launch, i always finish it, b4 the game gets fixed DAMNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 29, 2011)

> Poland Gives President Obama The Witcher 2’s Collector’s Edition


Love it


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 29, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me with this Kayran POS F*****G octopus??!! Oh jesus my blood pressure is so high,I just forced myself to quit the game for today,otherwise my computer would suffer more damage that that fucker..


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler



Trap it's tentacles with yrden, there are two on either side, go for the long ones first. The shorter ones are easier to dodge. Attack at the big red bulbus thing, then you'll hack through it. Once you got the third one, it'll sweep you up on one and you'll need to to do some button hitting, then it'll be trapped by the bridge once it collapses. Then run on to the bridge and hack at it's face.

As you look at it, go for long left, the short left, then long right.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 29, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what I have to do,but its not easy to dodge the beast without loosing health,one hit and you have left what,about 1/10 of your health?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 29, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I know what I have to do,but its not easy to dodge the beast without loosing health,one hit and you have left what,about 1/10 of your health?



Use Quen, that absorbs a great deal of damage, and it's mostly hang back, then yrden, then lure her into the trap


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 29, 2011)

So I have finished the game, clocked in at 37 hours on normal, following the route of Iorveth. 

Enjoyed the game very much, though it does have it's down falls...

I would have loved it to be more open world, having the ability to travel in the world map would have been a great edition, revisiting old towns etc. Perhaps even going on hunts in other towns would have been good too, instead of just side quests. Actual hunts, like go kill this dragon, or get that scorpion thing out of this town. Something that made you see Geralts skills would have been great.

Another factor is the economy side of it. I don't know about any one else but buying things is SO expensive. You have to craft things, now whilst that is fun, it can become really tedious when all you want is some robust cloth and you have to go get this that and the other to make some precursor because you just can't afford to buy it all. There seems to be a severe lack of orens. And whilst I do NOT want to see nekkers and harpies dropping loot, finding more than just 4 orens in a house cupboard would be fantastic.

Overall though, I did enjoy the game, and I will be doing it again to complete the other side of the game. It does feel short though, like maybe going for longetivity instead of choices would have been an idea, however I believe the free DLC will introduce that in time. An expansion would be great, like retracing your steps during the hunt would be nice.

All in all, a very good game, and was very pleased to play it. If I had to give it a score it would be 8/10, minusing the points lost as stated above.


----------



## The Witcher (May 29, 2011)

For some reason I don't feel hooked to this game, you have no idea how I WORSHIPED the first game, I played it for 2 hours but still didn't feel the excitement, maybe it's because of the bugs, or maybe because Geralt have yet to sleep with any woman, maybe that's what made me love the first game, the ability to sleep with countless women several times .

Oh well, I'll give it a week or two for the patches to be released then I'll play it.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 30, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> So I have finished the game, clocked in at 37 hours on normal, following the route of Iorveth.
> 
> Enjoyed the game very much, though it does have it's down falls...
> 
> ...



speaking about that,I find it utterly disappointing that you can rob anybody anywhere and no one gives a shit!!In Gothic,If you would steal and they would see you,the owner of the house would try to beat you,if you would kill him and someone would see you,everyone is after you...and even if you would manage to kill someone without being seen,soldiers would still stop you (as a stranger in town) and accuse you of robbery or murder and if you wouldnt be able(or willing to bribe - if option available)you would make the whole town your enemy and as a consequence a totally different aproach to the quests..now thats what I call interesting way of gameplay.

EDIT:   and yes,I will never forgive this game that its sooo not open world and so scripted where you can go and where not....as I mentioned before,I got few times in a situation(when I didnt know yet) where while running from bnuch of enemies and trying to take them out one by one,I run up some stairs with no barriers,obviously fallowed by all of the foes,just to realise that I cant even jump of the godamn stairs to escape - so I helplessly watched myself being slaughtered...


----------



## menacenz (May 30, 2011)

What's to forgive? It's the type of game it is. It never preached to be an open world game so if you wanted an open world game like that wait for Skyrim, don't hate on The Witcher 2 because you didn't realise what you were buying.

As for the burglary part I agree that's pretty silly and the economy could certainly use an overhaul as well as the weight limits on what you can hold etc. (or at least a more managable inventory system where you could sort by weight etc. perhaps?)

All in all though it's a great game and certainly seems to achieve what it sets out to do minus  few annoying factors that they might tweak.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't patch the game? I think I have the russian version but I can't seem to patch it. :/ 

I even uninstall it and reinstall it it goes through one set of patch then the launcher gets in offline mode. Then I try either the first russian patch or the 1.1 patch and nothing?

How can I check version number?

It just says.. "Installed game version is invalid or incomplete?"

Can I launch it from anywhere or do I have to launch it from a specific place?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I can't patch the game? I think I have the russian version but I can't seem to patch it. :/
> 
> I even uninstall it and reinstall it it goes through one set of patch then the launcher gets in offline mode. Then I try either the first russian patch or the 1.1 patch and nothing?
> 
> ...



If it's a hard copy and you reinstall the game it gets patched when you install it.  When it goes online it downloads a file and it all so contains the patch too.

To check check the properties of the witcher2.exe which is located in the bin folder.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> If it's a hard copy and you reinstall the game it gets patched when you install it.  When it goes online it downloads a file and it all so contains the patch too.
> 
> To check check the properties of the witcher2.exe which is located in the bin folder.



I checked the properties and it says 1.0.6041 and I have a polish verison I think cause it says Language Polish. 

So I downloaded the polish patch 1.1 and it still says. "installed game version is invalid or incomplete"?

I've downloaded every patch except the Gog patch and they all say the same thing. Some people say it was their antivirus so Is disabled that same thing some people said run it as Admin, same thing. :/


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I checked the properties and it says 1.0.6041 and I have a polish verison I think cause it says Language Polish.
> 
> So I downloaded the polish patch 1.1 and it still says. "installed game version is invalid or incomplete"?



Although mine is not the polish version when i reinstalled mine and it connects to atari it installed the patch the same time.

Maybe there is a bug with the polish version.Drop them a message on there main site although i did that for account recovery and still heard fuck from them.

EDIT: maybe reinstall it to a different folder and once it's installed check then.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Although mine is not the polish version when i reinstalled mine and it connects to atari it installed the patch the same time.
> 
> Maybe there is a bug with the polish version.Drop them a message on there main site although i did that for account recovery and still heard fuck from them.
> 
> EDIT: maybe reinstall it to a different folder and once it's installed check then.



I'm trying to make a support ticket. 

Where do I find this SecuROM registration key:

Also I tried to login to my account that I registed, forgot my pass so had it send one to my email. My email isn't getting anything. 

EDIT: I"m good. Turns out I have the GOG version. I'm all patched up now.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm trying to make a support ticket.
> 
> Where do I find this SecuROM registration key:
> 
> ...



SecuROM registration key: your CD key

And Welcome to the BS with accounts.

Glad ya got it all sorted out


----------



## douglatins (Jun 1, 2011)

i didn't find the bosses that hard, the boss of act 2 was kinda though, but i didn't upgrade anything, to kill it i decided to spend my 18 points hehe.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2011)

Just finished the game. Took me 47 hours all together. I think I'm Level 32.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 1, 2011)

I just finished too, i got level capped at lvl 30 for some reason. I didn't follow the path which sides with the elves though, i guess that might be why?
Overall it was enjoyable and the story was interesting. My only gripe was that act3 was too short. I didn't find any side quests, i also had founbd the best armour and swords by the start of act 3 so there was little more to do with my orens.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2011)

So 1.0 didn't support reassigning keys at all and now 1.1 supports it, but not binding to the number pad.  Lame.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 1, 2011)

douglatins said:


> i didn't find the bosses that hard,



So you say to beat for example Letho wasnt that hard?or did you beat him by switching game to easy?
well I found it hard enough,I wonder if anybody can beat the game on hard.if there is anyone here who did so,respect!!
Im stuck at Letho atm,took me few days to beat Kayran.Ive defeated Letho by switching to easy,but didnt feel any satisfaction,so I loaded again and want to beat him on normal.I want to finish the game all on normal.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok so now I'm experiencing no vocal sounds? 

I can read the subtitles but when the speak I hear nothing. Everything else like ambient noise and me walking I can hear.

Well loading a previous save fixed it but now I no longer have music? 

Well then...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2011)

Restart the game?  Whenever I got strange stuff like that, that was the quickest solution.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 1, 2011)

The original witcher was buggy as hell. I guess this one isnt much different? Probably best for me to wait til a mega-patch comes out before investing ;D


----------



## silkstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Ya the AI is a little buggy too, in one part, it's possible to kill a main boss by throwing daggers thru a door way, you get his drop and then he gives you a point re-map too.

I had sound issues when playing, but i got it sorted by changing to 2 channel audio. I didn't really experience any other problems.

I'm looking forward to playing through again, it gives you hours of gameplay for it's price, much more so than most of the other latest releases, like crysis 2 

one negative thing, it sometimes feels like, is there have been some missions cut out/not included, in order to sell extra DLC. I came across a few areas in the first act where, as far as i could tell, there was no mission for, although there was clearly meant to be. I also have a feeling that they may expand on the 3rd act. i put about 30hrs into the game, and the 3rd act took just 1hr


----------



## left4lol (Jun 1, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Ya the AI is a little buggy too, in one part, it's possible to kill a main boss by throwing daggers thru a door way, you get his drop and then he gives you a point re-map too.
> 
> I had sound issues when playing, but i got it sorted by changing to 2 channel audio. I didn't really experience any other problems.
> 
> ...


Most of the area you talking about is only accessible if you play a different path of the game. Even if it true i see no reason to complain since CD projekt has promised that all DLC that coming for this game will be free.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the DLC yet? Steam version let me know please!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2011)

I have not checked out any DLC yet. I bought mine through Steam as well.

There is no level cap to my knowledge. I know I hit L32 anyway. I have no idea why Silkstone couldn't level past 30. Strange.

Chapter 3 has a handful of side quests; 3 that I know of. One of them leads to more answers on the wild hunt. Another is to arm wrestle this one guy and then discover how he has become so strong. And the last that I know of is to clear the gargoyles out of an area they are infesting. (these guys are tuff too!)

I didn't fight letho. I let him live. 

I have to say the only bug I discovered to my knowledge was exactly 3 times throughout the entire game my character would not allow me to switch swords. That function would lock up until I reloaded my last save.

Other than that I had no issues playing and it was a fantastic 47 hours.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 1, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have not checked out any DLC yet. I bought mine through Steam as well.
> 
> There is no level cap to my knowledge. I know I hit L32 anyway. I have no idea why Silkstone couldn't level past 30. Strange.
> 
> ...



lvl cap is 35


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so now I'm experiencing no vocal sounds?
> 
> I can read the subtitles but when the speak I hear nothing. Everything else like ambient noise and me walking I can hear.
> 
> ...



From there support link



> The Polish-language patch does not get installed on an English language system
> up
> 
> When attempting to install the Polish version of the game on an English system the installer will install the game to the default "Wiedźmin" folder (which is the Polish name of the game). As an English-language system does not recognize Polish characters the installation of patches will not be possible.
> To fix this issue install the game in a folder which does not have Polish characters in its name.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 1, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Most of the area you talking about is only accessible if you play a different path of the game. Even if it true i see no reason to complain since CD projekt has promised that all DLC that coming for this game will be free.



Hmm.. i didn't realize all the DLC would be free. Props to projekt for that. I know that the elven path is longer, i'm going to start on that one when i have more free time to dedicate to the game. It's definitely well worth the money in $$/hrs played


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> From there support link



I have the GOG Version with a russian key.

I applied the GOG 1.1 patch. Perhaps like Ford said a restart will fix it. However, with the voices only loading a previous save that hadn't been saved with mute voices allowed to fix the encompassing problem.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 1, 2011)

I m still on chapter 1


----------



## kbozz71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dolt, nevermind


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2011)

1.2 apparently just went up (killed my game at the load screen ):
http://en.thewitcher.com/patch1-2/

The launcher is supposed to grab it when it runs.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 3, 2011)

Im doing the Elven path, just a bit into the second chapter doing a troll quest.
Im starting to like it more since i got past some difficult spikes, sometime i love the game other times i die approx 50x and hate it its a mixed bag really but overall its a decent game they just needed to iron out the bugs like the voice disappearing and the glitches although its no where near as buggy as pre EE original Witcher was.

EDIT: Oh the auto patching is pretty neat, i like how you can just not grab the patch if you want to jump into the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2011)

Apparently the patch that is up (and launcher prompts to download) is not compatible with all releases.  The download page will probably update for the other releases later today...

I almost finished the prologue and see the patch has a fix for importing Witcher 1 saves.  I might as well start over.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 4, 2011)

Did you guys read this? Its hilarious

Islamic–themed and similar textures have been deleted and/or replaced.


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Did you guys read this? Its hilarious
> 
> Islamic–themed and similar textures have been deleted and/or replaced.



yes you are right, I am muslim and I found so many Ilsmaic arts in most of the viliges houses.

I must be proud... heh


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 5, 2011)

how many wraith i have to kill ??


----------



## purecain (Jun 5, 2011)

just popped in the thread to say i took the elven route... the game was extremely vague at points which had me wondering around for hours, but without a doubt is a worthy successor to the witcher...
looking forward to the next instalment...


----------



## r9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does some one has working trainer ? I just need orens function. I hate fighting for hours to buy stuff. I tried many trainers but they aren working fore some reason. Or only some of the functions are working but i only need orens.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2011)

Use ArtMoney.  Search for the current oren amount as a 4 byte integer (most likely), buy/sell something, then filter with the new amount, and repeat until you get down to <4 values.  Modify them and see which one sticks.

Don't give yourself more than 2 billion orens or things could get ugly.


----------



## r9 (Jun 8, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Use ArtMoney.  Search for the current oren amount as a 4 byte integer (most likely), buy/sell something, then filter with the new amount, and repeat until you get down to <4 values.  Modify them and see which one sticks.
> 
> Don't give yourself more than 2 billion orens or things could get ugly.



I`v had chance to try the tool and it worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 8, 2011)

Will art money get you VAC banned?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2011)

The only games that use VAC are those that use Gold Source or Source engines, as far as I know.  Witcher 2 uses a derivitive of the Aurara Engine--not to mention that it is a single player game so anti-cheats are kind of pointless.

Using any memory editor on a multiplayer game could easily result in banning from the multiplayer service, yes.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 9, 2011)

The elven route is apparently longer, so i choose that.

Im stuck at a bit with the Dragon Boss. I can only hit it with minimal damage like 9 damage while it does 90. I can get to the second part of the fight using quen and rolling dodging but its solid that other part.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea I had to turn down the difficulty for that battle. That was nigh on impossible.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm already on normal  i saw a video on youtube and the guy spams bombs but i dont have any! Might have to lower the difficulty because i just cannot be arsed, with me having difficulties on other past sections i dont feel like spending a long time trying to beat this.

EDIT: I just completed the game it was pretty good, ending was a bit disappointing kinda short game too even when i did all the extra quests. Got past the part i was stuck at on easy in 1 go. I cant understand why normal was so hard?

OH well i hope the make a new game soon, it left a lot of storyline open.


----------



## left4lol (Jun 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I'm already on normal  i saw a video on youtube and the guy spams bombs but i dont have any! Might have to lower the difficulty because i just cannot be arsed, with me having difficulties on other past sections i dont feel like spending a long time trying to beat this.
> 
> EDIT: I just completed the game it was pretty good, ending was a bit disappointing kinda short game too even when i did all the extra quests. Got past the part i was stuck at on easy in 1 go. I cant understand why normal was so hard?
> 
> OH well i hope the make a new game soon, it left a lot of storyline open.


You have yet to finish the game if you hasn't played it on both roche and iorverth path . You basically only finished half of the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 9, 2011)

Does much change between them?


----------



## Easo (Jun 9, 2011)

O yes, A LOT! And i mean a lot.


----------



## Chosen Juan (Jun 10, 2011)

I for some reason can't find myself to play this game. Don't get me wrong, it's good and I really like it, but whenever I get on Steam I find another friend playing BC2, or TF2, or another FPS I find myself playing that instead. As a result, I haven't played The Witcher 2 in a couple weeks and whenever I play again, I find myself out of the story and wanting to restart, which I don't want to do. Ahhh hahah maybe I'll wait for more patches...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

You miss out on Vergen if you go with Roche right? i thought that was about it?
If the story is dramatically different i would give his path a go.


----------



## left4lol (Jun 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You miss out on Vergen if you go with Roche right? i thought that was about it?
> If the story is dramatically different i would give his path a go.


The story wasn't dramatically different but both path will will offer a different perspective of same storyline, there are some story detail that different between both path, and you got a different set of character and quest but overall storyline is still the same.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

It will still be pretty early after release and it's already dropped to $40 but I'm still holding out for a TW2 inclusion in the upcoming Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2011)

Siding with Ivoveth is much better.  Not only can you get to a higher level but the plot actually makes sense.  Roche's side leaves too much out, and overall, feels broken (there's very little real plot elements there).

Loading a Witcher EE save really didn't change much...


Spoiler



-At the beginning, Foltest mentions Adda being a potential successor for him but he quickly rejects it because she is in the Redanian court.  She is not mentioned again and, in fact, the lore in the game, regardless if you saved or not, says that Gearlt slayed her on the second encounter.
-There was a dwarf in Verden working for Vivaldi's Bank and he gave me about 1000 orens (I think) for getting the bank back.
-Killing the Grand Master of the Eternal Fire of the Flaming Rose is mentioned once or twice, as is killing the Knight of the Wild Hunt (both these might be said regardless if you load a save or not).
-Yeavin is briefly mentioned in a conversation with Ivoveth.


That's all I can remember/noticed that changed.  Except the money, loading an EE save has very little impact on Witcher 2.


I reached level 34 when going for Triss (just a sliver away from 35) and level 35 when going for the cure.

The final battle with the...


Spoiler



Dragon was stupid easy on Normal for me because I had Vran Armor (found the sewers under Loc Mueine (must have completed Mystic River in Chapter 1), Elder Boots, Elder Trousers, Elder Gloves, Deithwen (Silver Sword found outside of Loc Mueine), and Caemon (Steel Sword crafted from diagrams found with the Elder stuff).  The dragon barely managed to take a sliver off my health.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

Ford you did well with the Dragon. I was stuck until i tried it on easy and killed it first time.
My sword was decent but it did only little damage, i heard you can prepare better by doing what you did but i never had that option plus i just wanted to get the main quest doing since i had done nearly all of the side quests in the first and second chapter.

Ivoveth i hardly saw much when i sided with him.

The whole game wasn't actually that short but it just felt so because the main story was kinda short and it just finishes that little story your put in and nothing else.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2011)

Were you using the silver sword on the dragon?  If you ever use a steel sword against a monster, it does virtually no damage.

I didn't even use any potions.  I could have handled it on a much higher difficulty setting.

I got 3 saves now I'm going to back up to my server...


Spoiler



1) Ivoveth, go after Triss, spare the dragon, spare Lethos, kill Sile.
2) Ivoveth, break the spell on the dragon, spare the dragon, spare Lethos, kill Sile.
3) Roche, go after Anius, give Anius to the Tamerians, spare the dragon, kill Lethos, kill Sile.



I wonder what happens if...


Spoiler



You load a save from Witcher EE where you saved Adda and King Redavid is married to her but you also sided with Roche.  Redavid wouldn't have the option to marry Anius because he is already married.  I wonder if it defaults to giving Anius to the Temarian rulers and Redavid still disapproves.



I'm not about to play it again but if someone is and wants to see what happens, I'll gladly hand over my Witcher EE save where I saved Adda.


The hardest part for me, combat wise, was definitely the Archas at the beginning of the game.  I had to dodge most of their blows or I'd end up dead.  By Chapter II, pretty much all of it was easy except the Harpy swarm in the cave.  Executions helped a lot there.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

No man even erocker asked me that too, if i was using the silver sword. I dont think im that daft! it even tells you to use the silver sword on monsters in the hud where it says the damage your hitting.

I had a meteorite sword that was over 40 damage. I had that problem with the wraiths too but eventually i managed to kill them then i never had trouble after that with them again which was weird.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2011)

You have to use fast attacks on Wraiths and strong attacks against the dragon.  I assume you were doing that too.

Deithwen has I think +20% damage to large enemies and I think the dragon qualifies as "large."  That may have made a big difference.  Deithwen is easy to get too.



Spoiler



You know that long path down to Loc Mueine when you arrive?  Once you reach the bottom looking towards Loc Mueine and you see Flaming Rose troops in between you and the ruins, go on the long straight path behind you to the right.  You'll be ambushed by an Arachas in front and behind, kill them, and at the end of it is a pile of corpses, check it for Deithwen (one of, if not the best silver swords in the game).

If you want to load a save before going to the amplitheatre, you could probably get back to it either by going past the Knights of the Flaming Rose or by taking the cave route around them that you used to get into the city.



Also, they apparently did some rebalancing in 1.2.  That may have played a big role too.


----------



## Easo (Jul 11, 2011)

Dunno if someone is still going to replay Witcher 2 now, but anyway, here is unfinished changelog for the 1.3 patch. http://www.thewitcher.com/media/upload/Changelog 1.3.pdf
Highlights: _ New DLC for free (i love those guys at CDProject), support for 4:3, 5:4, 16:10 aspect ratios (so that babies can stop crying now about unplayable game, LOL), item storage, better inventory with junk section (yay), Extras panel contains all game cutscenes (the 2-D ones, plus harpy dreams) and a motherload of various fixes._ No ETA.
Shamelessly stolen from http://www.thewitcher.com/community/entry/67/index.html


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I might buy this game...so many good reviews...on sale at Steam for $33!


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 11, 2011)

I just finished installing the game off of STEAM. How do I check if I have version 1.2 installed? Also, where do I find my digital download package? Thanks!


----------



## digibucc (Jul 11, 2011)

packages are normally included in the games directory, in steam/steamapps/common/witcher 2 for example.

as for the version, you automatically have the newest one available,, that's how steam works.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 11, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I just finished installing the game off of STEAM. How do I check if I have version 1.2 installed? Also, where do I find my digital download package? Thanks!



If you are after the added bonus stuff, then look in Tools section of Steam, and then download that too.

Assuming you bought the one that does include all the bonus content.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah this game sure does have it's fair share of small annoyances but looks like some addressed in 1.3 like aspect ration wooo


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guy's ..i'm in a little dilemma! I just "ploughed" Triss in the Elf Bath in Chapter 1. I have the option of running away with her or chosing to be with her in the end after I clear Witcher`s name...? I chosen to be with her in the end and slay the kingslayer. But, which option is the best? I don't want a shitty ending


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 16, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Hey guy's ..i'm in a little dilemma! I just "ploughed" Triss in the Elf Bath in Chapter 1. I have the option of running away with her or chosing to be with her in the end after I clear Witcher`s name...? I chosen to be with her in the end and slay the kingslayer. But, which option is the best? I don't want a shitty ending



I don't think that is a plot deciding choice. The big plot choice is soon after that, when you follow either the elf (joreth?) , or the hit squad human guy. I've forgotten there names.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 16, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I don't think that is a plot deciding choice. The big plot choice is soon after that, when you follow either the elf (joreth?) , or the hit squad human guy. I've forgotten there names.



You mean Roches or Isoveth? Which one you think is better? more action?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2011)

Iroveth.  Roche path is disappointing.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 16, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> You mean Roches or Isoveth? Which one you think is better? more action?



Only played the Isoveth, so can't comment, however the census does seem to be in favour of this one rather than the other.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 16, 2011)

about how long did it take to get to that point?  despite pre-ordering I am
only now giving the game some real time, and i am loving it.  I have a few
small quests, but the main one right now is the kayran, the water-beast in
the town you first go to with roche. 

i would expect i have many hours in front of me, just trying to get an idea.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2011)

The choice is towards the end of Chapter 1.



Spoiler: Not a major spoiler but nevertheless...



Iroveth = Hijack the ship with political prisoners (mostly elves).
Roche = Assault the commander of the Floatsam.



The choice you make there completely changes the perspective from which Chapter 2 plays out.  Chapter 3 changes a little bit but not much.


Chapter 1 is long (lots of side quests), Chapter 2 is fairly long (lots of main story but not many side quests), Chapter 3 is short.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> about how long did it take to get to that point?  despite pre-ordering I am
> only now giving the game some real time, and i am loving it.  I have a few
> small quests, but the main one right now is the kayran, the water-beast in
> the town you first go to with roche.
> ...



It took me about 15 hours so far lol . I am almost done with Chapter 1. I have about 3 side quests left. I am fairly new to RPG games, but this one is by far the BEST one I've played. I use to play Mass Effect, but it got a little boring for me. So, for a beginner that's not bad IMO. I just beat the Kayran. I use his claw as a trophy (awesome). In some reviews it said 25-30 Hours of gameplay (+hours for side quests).

I have a noob question...how do I get 3 bars for my magic power? I see people have 3 by this stage, I only have 2? What do I need to upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 16, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> It took me about 15 hours so far lol . I am almost done with Chapter 1. I have about 3 side quests left. I am fairly new to RPG games, but this one is by far the BEST one I've played. I use to play Mass Effect, but it got a little boring for me. So, for a beginner that's not bad IMO. I just beat the Kayran. I use his claw as a trophy (awesome). In some reviews it said 25-30 Hours of gameplay (+hours for side quests).
> 
> I have a noob question...how do I get 3 bars for my magic power? I see people have 3 by this stage, I only have 2? What do I need to upgrade?
> 
> Thanks!



There are bar upgrades in the magic section, and also IIRC correctly one in the top witcher tree.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I don't remember what it is called but it is not obvious.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 16, 2011)

Whats the ETA on the 1.3 patch?


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 16, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> There are bar upgrades in the magic section, and also IIRC correctly one in the top witcher tree.



can you clarify the name for me please?  thanks


----------



## digibucc (Jul 17, 2011)

im guessing it is "magical vigor" which increases vigor +1. +2.

found it here:http://www.gamebanshee.com/thewitcher2/talentsmagic.php


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whats the ETA on the 1.3 patch?



I dont think they have said anything about it yet.
If a new patch comes out i might do the Roche path just to mean ive completed it fully. Its a great game i just dunno if its got much replayability other than to do the 2 paths. RPGs like this are kinda when you do everything the first time i can see any replay being repetitive since its all the same.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im guessing it is "magical vigor" which increases vigor +1. +2.
> 
> found it here:http://www.gamebanshee.com/thewitcher2/talentsmagic.php


I was thinking "Vigor" but it didn't make any sense so I didn't say it; hence, my post.  Silly CD Projeck.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

http://thewitcher.com/media/upload/Changelog 1.3.pdf

New 1.3 patch, all the details are in the official PDF i linked.
EDIT: Aspect ratios 4:3, 5:4, 16:10. That's me sorted as im on a 16:10 monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://thewitcher.com/media/upload/Changelog 1.3.pdf
> 
> New 1.3 patch, all the details are in the official PDF i linked.
> EDIT: Aspect ratios 4:3, 5:4, 16:10. That's me sorted as im on a 16:10 monitor.



Uh...yeah. All details except the release date. I too am waiting for 16:10.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 18, 2011)

my witcher videos ...more to come ! 

*Music Video*








*Epic Battle Music Video*
[yt]-NDb29h8OcA[/yt]
*Witcher 2 - Ultra Settings + Ubersampling Test*


----------



## digibucc (Jul 18, 2011)

liked and posted in your video, i personally use 1 5850 in each machine,
so i can play it in different rooms depending on what i'm doing atm.

good job on the vids  question though, i don't recall "ubersampling", how
might i try that?


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks!



> Ubersampling: high quality rendering mode under which whole scenes are rendered multiple times to provide the best possible textures, object details and anti-aliasing (superior to anti-alias and anisotropy even on the highest settings). Use with caution, only on top-end computers (best possible in terms of both GPU and CPU).



The first video I did it. It took a little toll on my GPU. I was getting around 10-25FPS on my cut scenes. I now get 35-45 FPS with my custom tweak. I base it on in between High and Ultra.

Here is my pic with "Ubersampling." I have a question for everyone; For those who have GTX 590 or ATI 5970 or 6990 show the "Ubersampling" with Red or Green font color.






There is about a 10-15% (guesstimate) improvement with Crossfire on. Tell me your avg FPS while playing and post me a photo of your settings. I will run a test on your settings and see if my GPU differs overclocked from your GPU.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 18, 2011)

mine is similar, except i turned texture memory to large, and #shadowed lights to med.
lod is medium, and cinematic dof is enabled, as well as vsync.

this has been working good on my single 5850, i have to assume setting shadowed lights to
med instead of high is the reason, as other than that my settings are higher.  is it cpu heavy maybe?  i am using it on 5850s, same settings, on a i7 920 and a phenom ii 940


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 18, 2011)

digibucc said:


> mine is similar, except i turned texture memory to large, and #shadowed lights to med.
> lod is medium, and cinematic dof is enabled, as well as vsync.
> 
> this has been working good on my single 5850, i have to assume setting shadowed lights to
> med instead of high is the reason, as other than that my settings are higher.  is it cpu heavy maybe?  i am using it on 5850s, same settings, on a i7 920 and a phenom ii 940



im going to try it, ill let you know


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 20, 2011)

Patch 1.3 released


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Patch 1.3 released



STEAM version coming soon.... nvm already here...


digibucc said:


> mine is similar, except i turned texture memory to large, and #shadowed lights to med.
> lod is medium, and cinematic dof is enabled, as well as vsync.
> 
> this has been working good on my single 5850, i have to assume setting shadowed lights to
> med instead of high is the reason, as other than that my settings are higher.  is it cpu heavy maybe?  i am using it on 5850s, same settings, on a i7 920 and a phenom ii 940





Thanks, I just realised my GPU was a little loose after I did my monthly maintance on my PC.  I screwed in two nuts into the bracket to hold my GPUs down on the PCI-E slots get an avg of 50-60 FPS (vysnc helped I guess).

List of new Changes:


> The Witcher module edition upgrade Edit
> Start Windows® XP/Vista.
> Exit all other applications. Start the Module.exe executable.
> You must select the same language that you used for game installation.
> ...


----------



## The_Ish (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried liking this game. I really enjoyed the first one. Even before the patched the 3min loading as soon as you entered or exited an instance. But it's mostly confusing. I can't thing of one thing i like about it so far. Apart for the graphics.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea I am getting the long load time problems too. It takes me like upwards of 30 seconds  They need to fix this ASAP.

As for the new DLC. It's in Chapter 2 and you have to collect 60 Harpie Feathers and bring it back to the guy (forgot his name) and he will give you a lot of $$ and who knows even a suprise? It's right before the TROLL scene (have to rescue Trolls wife). In that area, especially near the cave there are many Harpies. I have 50 feathers right now, but I have to go to work. I will upload a video on Youtube later and show everybody.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 22, 2011)

UPDATE:

NEW VIDEO WITH NEW DLC


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## The_Ish (Jul 31, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> *Yea I am getting the long load time problems too.* It takes me like upwards of 30 seconds  They need to fix this ASAP.



I was speaking of the first game. I didn't have any problems with loading times in assassins of kings.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 30, 2011)

The Witcher 2 :Assassins of Kings v2.0 (kind like Enhanced Edition of the first game)

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-W2AOKUS/the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings-digital-premium



> THE WITCHER 2 NEW & IMPROVED PC VERSION 2.0
> 
> Buy now The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings and update automatically to new & improved PC version 2.0!
> 
> The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings version 2.0 is an update to The Witcher 2 even bigger than The Witcher: Enhanced Edition was to the original game. Version 2.0 is featuring a completely new Tutorial System perfect for all newcomers, a new difficulty setting called Dark crafted to appeal to hardcore fans, and an entirely new arcade-style game mode called Arena. Aside from this new content, version 2.0 includes all of the previously-released DLC – nine packs in all – as well as more than 100 technical improvements made to date, and an additional 40+ new technical and gameplay enhancements. All this makes The Witcher 2 version 2.0 the most polished and definitive edition of the game since the original release.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys,I went back to the game after some time cos I missed some rpg gameplay and of course I want to finish the game  I have a little problem,which doesnt affect the gameplay at all,yet its somewhat annoying.Its a graphical glitch of some sort or something - Gerald's legs doesnt show LOL only his boots and the rest of the body 
as auto patcher iin STEAM is enabled,the game should be up to date,Ive also tried fresh install,but no luck..anybody experienced this?pls give some advice,thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2011)

Probably involves a major update to their new DRM so screw that.  Doesn't sound like anything fantastic was added anyway.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 21, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Doesn't sound like anything fantastic was added anyway.



So true,infact,before I didnt have any issues at all,or lets say nothing major..but now(just a minute ago all my HUD and GUI just disappeared,couldnt even quit the game,so had to stop the process)...silly


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't had any issues but I am going to play it again 

The only thing is that my .NET Framework is funky because it always has to do a Maintenance and Repair Progress when I play it.


----------



## DZZRtt (Dec 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> The only thing is that my .NET Framework is funky because it always has to do a Maintenance and Repair Progress when I play it.


Yeah, i had it too. It's kinda annoying thing. Btw, 25 fps (high preset) is it ok for my rig? I'm getting it during a first fight, right after jupmping out seige tower alongside with king Foltest.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 9, 2012)

*What a freaking treat of a game!*

*The Witcher 2* Thread = 466 posts.
*Skyrim Thread* = 3668 posts and an 'Offical Sticky'.

What a bunch of sheep the world is full off.

That Sykrim is a boring bland sprawling repetative gayfest. What is wrong with people that they buy into all the hype instead of just admitting that they are bored out of their skulls with the empty landscapes, the sheer amount of pointless 'go there, get that' missions and the painfully boring never ending combat required to trudge through one fricking dungeon after another. Did I mention the gaylord dialogue and the complete lack of personality in any of the NPC's? Sheeeeesh...game of the year gimme a f-ing break!

The Witcher 2 on the other hand....wow what a f-king treat! Never seen anything quite like this before. Great combat, stunning graphics, characters brimming with individual personality and a gripping intriguing storyline that genuinely has you on the edge of your seat and is packed full of wit, wisdom, shocks and surprises.

I bought this on release but have never played it until now. How the hell Sykrim is rated above this is well beyond me......except that probably half of the gamers in the world are Americans (with plenty retards in other countries as well).


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 9, 2012)

love both games, what Skyrim lacks imo is the "epicness moments ", i guess its one of the downsides of having a user created character and having the personality decided by the player. The Witcher 2 had fixed character for Geralt and you will always remember him for being like that even when having several options with the dialogue/decision (i wished they brought back the more extreme decision making consequences in the first Witcher tho). I only replayed Witcher 2 twice tho for both paths, and havent played it ever since (might play it soon if im in themood), while in Skyrim and Bethesda's other titles, i could spend hundreds of hours for even just one character, usually depends on the player on how he/she imagines the gameworld/sandbox (simply ploughing through the quests is boring).

Another gem im playing (which may not appeal to most wrpg players) is Xenoblade (jRPG). It has the "epicness moments" and  has sandbox style gameplay. Heck the gameworld itself imo is epic enough lol. (You live in the corpse of a super massive god/titan/sentinel). Last time i enjoyed a jRPG was back in the SNES and PS1 days. 
Xenoblade is not having much media attention/hype being exclusive only to Wii (and Japan and Europe only, tho its now scheduled to be released in the US this April)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> *The Witcher 2* Thread = 466 posts.
> *Skyrim Thread* = 3668 posts and an 'Offical Sticky'.
> 
> What a bunch of sheep the world is full off.
> ...



You can make your fucking point without being a insulting dick, you know. And while TW2 is definitely underplayed and as such underrated I definitely don't agree with what you're saying. Skyrim grabbed and interested me way more than TW2 ever did (and I waited and tried again after "2.0" and also played and loved the first one). I will go back and play it at some point but if loving the time I've haivng playing Skyrim makes me a "sheep" then *baaaahhhhh*, foo.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2012)

It is true that TW2 owns Skyrims story by a unbelievable amount.. I like both games a lot but shit at least i played though TW2 were as with Skyrim even how much i like it find my self playing Minecraft a lot more LMAO.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

IDK, are you speaking of the specific story of Skyrim itself? Cause I find the TES world and lore to be much more engrossing. Not to take anything away from Geralt etc which is really cool too.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2012)

witcher is very linear, and very story driven. skyrim is an open world to explore - i like skyrim's story more than oblivion's - but all elder scroll's stories are different from the witcher series.

witcher is concise & engaging, following geralt through his adventure. elder scrolls are epic and far-reaching, not following anyone particularly- even you , even if you're the dovakin and all that good stuff, you are still just a minor part in this huge world. it's woven together through pieces and substories.

totally different in my mind. if you are looking for a movie/book type story, beginning to end simple and engaging, go with witcher. i love the series. but elder scrolls is different. if you're looking for a tight in your face story with an elder scrolls game you're doing it wrong


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> IDK, are you speaking of the specific story of Skyrim itself? Cause I find the TES world and lore to be much more engrossing. Not to take anything away from Geralt etc which is really cool too.



The problem with Skyrim is it takes a 5 hour playing session in order to gain the same sense of intrigue in this vast virtual world as you can get from 30 minutes of playing The Witcher 2. And before you state that this is because Skyrim is open and free roaming whereas the Witcher follows a much tighter and more stage managed script, I would make the same comparison between any Bethesda game (I have thought pretty much the same about them all) and Gothic1+2 / Risen, and those are large open free roaming arcade action RGPs.....but they are interesting from within 5 minutes of turning them on with all the same rewards for the long concentration span gamer who is willing to spend hours at a time immersed in a virtual fantasy land.

The problem with Bethesda games is that they are just boring. Admittedly they are stunningly presented;they are filled with cracking ideas, they must have taken a hell of a lot planning; and in there somewhere is a master piece screaming to get out like if they remade Star Wars with all the same scenes in it but padded it out by putting in lots more pointless laser gun battles and included scenes of Han Solo et al tidying up and brushing thier teeth. Such a film would bore most cinema goers to death but undeniably, somewhere in there would still be an amazing film.

Anyways.......I am off to play the Witcher 2 right now......and unlike Skyrim, I dont have to get drunk or high in order to feel motivated to play it.....the pace of the game is electric and I cant wait..

....even better....2moro I get my 7970 and will be able to turn my shadows up from 'Medium' to 'High' or even 'Ultra' and still get a solid 60FPS.....great investment!


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2012)

Risen is a great game, but the story is plain jane rpg. gothic stories are nothing special either. i just plain disagree with you, elder scrolls stories are better than gothic or risen, and the reason witcher is more engaging is because it's a movie script.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 9, 2012)

digibucc said:


> Risen is a great game, but the story is plain jane rpg. gothic stories are nothing special either. i just plain disagree with you, elder scrolls stories are better than gothic or risen, and the reason witcher is more engaging is because it's a movie script.



Ok...regarding Risen/Gothic yes the stories are very simplistic so forget 'Story' and think 'things that gets the gamer involved with the NPC's and the world they inhabit'.

As for The Witcher's magic being that it is essentially choose an action yourself movie script, the Bioware games (Mass Effect Dragon Age etc) follow a similarly scripted RPG formula and they all suck and bore me to death. The Witcher's 2 magic is in the life it breaths into the world it creates and the highly individualistic NPC's within it, the gripping arcade gameplay, and the intrigue woven into the plot(s) which can be felt whether the gamer is playing for 30 minutes or 3 hours. The Witcher 2 does this, Gothic/Risen do this, Skyrim doesn't!

I have just been playing the Witcher 2 since my last post in this thread. Amongst other things, I bumped into a Patrol of Soldiers who had captured an attractive young Elf female whom the soldiers accussed of being a spy. Geralt undertook a mission to find out whether the female was indeed luring soldiers to ambush and death, which turned out to be absolutely true, Geralt was then given the choice whether to tell the truth and condem the attractive Elfin to death, or to lie and exonerate her. He chose to exonerate her and was lured to some waterfall on the promise of a tryst with the female. In full anticipation of a bit Elfin poontang Geralt arrives at the waterfall only to be informed by the pretty Elfin that he knew too much and that he now must die, at this point he is ambushed by a gang of Elves totally unprepared. After quite a long winded battle (involving many deaths and reloads) Geralt defeats the Elves and goes looking for the Elfin female. She begs for mercy, Geralt considers whether to take her to local commandant for legal trial (and certain execution), just to let the girl go and let by gones be by gones, or whether to finish her off on the spot. In no time at all, Geralt takes his swords and chops through the poisonous sluts torso, before heading down river where he bumps into a grumpy hung-over Troll who gives Geralt a solid kicking. After Geralt wakes up (Death, Load Game) he finds himself back at the f-king waterfall with a big band of elves to defeat once again....

aRFGADFHATHGFARFDZTGQ$§&%Q!     

Which is why I am back here typing this shit out.....need a break before doing all that again. But take the above narrative (about 20 minutes of succesful gameplay), count the number of twists and turns, bear in mind the frantic skilled arcade action, the excellent dialogue, stunning character models and compare it with a typical Skyrim mission:

Hero speaks to someone who has exact same bland generic personality as the last 10 people he met. Hero is complemented on what a great guy and all round drgon born hero he is, but in order to prove it hero must travel to some dungeon and spent 30 minutes mindlessly swinging in order to collect some device. Hero accomplishes this and goes back to mission giver. Hero is complimented on what a great guy he is, but is told that there is an object missing. Hero must travel to some other dungeon and spend another 30 minutes spamming with his sword/axe to get the other object. Hero returns to mission giver and is told again what a great guy he is, but unfortunately the baddies have stolen the orginal object that hero obtained. Hero must travel to other dungeon, spend 30 minutes wildyl swinging his sword up and down and collect object.........and this is what 80% of Skyrim is like.....it is f-ing mind numbingly dull.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 10, 2012)

honestly you can break every rpg down that way, you're just choosing not to do it with witcher.
i don't disagree it's a great game, and i know the part you are speaking of. i'm simply saying i don't play the two games for the same reason. if i want a deep story i will play witcher - if i want to explore i will play skyrim. they really are two different games.

skyrim is not even an RPG as i have noted before. it's an open world adventure, free roam, etc - but you create your character - not like witcher where you are given a character to play. witcher is a Role-Playing game, skyrim is not. no more than GTA is a role-playing game imo.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Question:

I know that in Witcher 2 u use steel swords against humans and silver against monsters......but what about against animals or things such as Trolls (after all these are sentient beings)???




digibucc said:


> - if i want to explore i will play skyrim.



Explore what though?

Granted, Skyrim consists of an utterly fantastic landscape littered with quaint villages and some spectacular towns and structures. In this respect amazing..never seen anything like it in a video game before.........but, this landscape is utterly devoid of life! It is empty. Practically nothing happens there. In effect, this utterly spectacular landscape is just a space/time obstacle between the hero and the next f-ing dungeon where the hero must spend yet another 30 minutes spamming his sword at zombies or whatever. Compare this approach to video game exploration with Gothic/Risen where all kinds of pleasant and unpleasant surprises lurk around every corner.

Like all Bethesda's previous games....amazing in theory....but in practice....pffffffft.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> I have a Question:
> 
> I know that in Witcher 2 u use steel swords against humans and silver against monsters......but what about against animals or things such as Trolls (after all these are sentient beings)???
> 
> ...




I believe time is the issue.  Either game takes years to make and both are totally different.  I tried putting both together with Fallout 3 but fell short on length of the story i thought. 

Games like these 2 in question are great but to find all what they both offer in one game is terribly rare.  Maybe they will get it one day but there is that thing called time.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2012)

The Witcher 2 : Assassins of Kings - Enhanced Edition - CG Intro


----------



## Easo (Jan 30, 2012)

CD Project are one of the best game studios. Free content after release, removing of DRM, what else do you need?


----------



## MatTheCat (Feb 6, 2012)

FUCK ME!!!

A bit short is it not...The Witcher 2.

It has just like ended on me midway through the game...I know this cos I only got enough XP to reach level 30 unlocking only the bottom rung of capabilities....

I say they ran out of money/time and just cut the game short....

sonsofbitches.


----------



## Easo (Feb 6, 2012)

In the EE they will make the chapter 3 bigger.


----------



## MatTheCat (Feb 7, 2012)

Easo said:


> In the EE they will make the chapter 3 bigger.



Which kind of proves they never had time to finish the game.


----------



## Easo (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, the chapter 3 being short was actually the only problem for me.
Now, after all those patches and few free DLC, having a overhauled game (for free, again, just like in Witcher 1) makes up of everything. Of course, its just my IMHO.
P.S.
Damn april, come faster


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2014)

I literally had to use Google to find this thread because the forum's search function apparently doesn't go back this far.  Anywho...


I just finished Enhanced Edition siding with Iroveth.  Knowing the title of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, much becomes clear.  Anyone looking to play Witcher 3 should definitely brush up on Witcher 2, especially if you never played it with Enhanced Edition content.  It appears to me that most of the content added in EE is to bridge between Witcher 2 and Witcher 3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I literally had to use Google to find this thread because the forum's search function apparently only goes back this far.  Anywho...
> 
> 
> I just finished Enhanced Edition siding with Iroveth.  Knowing the title of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, much becomes clear.  Anyone looking to play Witcher 3 should definitely brush up on Witcher 2, especially if you never played it with Enhanced Edition content.  It appears to me that most of the content added in EE is to bridge between Witcher 2 and Witcher 3.


 
Time for me to get crackin and play again.  I got to the last part and then didn't finish.  I've since upgraded it to Enhanced Edition, and after persuing the myriad of notes with all the updates, patches and enhancements, it appears that some chapters have been more fleshed out with an entire 2 extra chapters added, which is cool!  It's good to know the extra content is relevant to Witcher 3!

My comment on CD Project Red:  They are a fantastic company.  One, because they develop for PC first and foremost, and are uncompromising in that regard.  Then The Witcher, which was so bug-ridden, they provided the totally overhauled and fixed Enhanced Edition free for previous Witcher purchasers, and included alot of extra stuff in the large box for new users, almost as if you bought a "Collector's Edition" of another game.  Then Witcher 2 came out, and my non-collector's edition came in a box, again stuffed to the gills with extra stuff.  Plus, a mere month after it came out they sent out a patch to remove DRM from the game, saying "We're not playing that game."  And it hasn't hurt them one bit...almost 2 million PC sales of that game alone!  Finally, they distribute these two, plus the upcoming Witcher 3 on their own website, GOG, without any DRM.  And once you buy it from GOG, you can install it on as many PC's in your house as you want.  Can't do that with the Steam version!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 28, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Can't do that with the Steam version!


you can use steam family share.
not sure if it will alow you simultaneouse play of one and the same title but family member can run title from your library and play in the same time while you play your (another) game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2014)

2 extra chapters? Eh, wot?  There's only the Prologue, Chapter 1, Chapter 2, Chapter 3, and Epilogue--the same as the original release.  There is an entirely separate Arena mode and the addition of the Dark difficulty though.



rtwjunkie said:


> My comment on CD Project Red:  They are a fantastic company.  One, because they develop for PC first and foremost, and are uncompromising in that regard.


I have to completely disagree here.  The Witcher was a red blooded PC title.  The Witcher 2 reeks of console compromises (small environments, obvious barriers for consoles to cache the next area, the over-the-should perspective to facilitate the use of controllers, the lack of variety in monsters because there isn't enough memory to cache a greater variety, etc.).



ne6togadno said:


> you can use steam family share.
> not sure if it will alow you simultaneouse play of one and the same title but family member can run title from your library and play in the same time while you play your (another) game.


Nope.  If the owner of the game is playing _any_ game on Steam, all games are locked out from their library.  I'm pretty sure someone playing a title from a library prevents other people from playing a game in the library as well.  In other words, only one person can play a game in a library at any given time.  It doesn't matter who because it always locks all games.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 2 extra chapters? Eh, wot?  There's only the Prologue, Chapter 1, Chapter 2, Chapter 3, and epilogue--the same as the original release.  There is an entirely separate Arena mode though.
> 
> 
> I have to completely disagree here.  The Witcher was a red blooded PC title.  The Witcher 2 reeks of console compromises (small environments, obvious barriers for consoles to cache the next area, the over-the-should perspective to facilitate the use of controllers, the lack of variety in monsters because there isn't enough memory to cache a greater variety, etc.).


 
The Witcher 2 did not go to console until after the PC version was out and they reworked it.  They had to deliberately downgrade almost everything about the game for the consoles to handle it.  Go through all the patch and enhancement notes:  They explicitly state that there are 2 more stories to play in the Enhanced Edition.  I assumed that meant full chapters.  So how much was it?


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have to completely disagree here.  The Witcher was a red blooded PC title.  The Witcher 2 reeks of console compromises (small environments, obvious barriers for consoles to cache the next area, the over-the-should perspective to facilitate the use of controllers, the lack of variety in monsters because there isn't enough memory to cache a greater variety, etc.).


i can live with such kind of lmitations but i cant accept fps lock or reducing graphics quality so pc verstion look worse then on consoles.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> The Witcher 2 did not go to console until after the PC version was out and they reworked it.  They had to deliberately downgrade almost everything about the game for the consoles to handle it.  Go through all the patch and enhancement notes:  They explicitly state that there are 2 more stories to play in the Enhanced Edition.  I assumed that meant full chapters.  So how much was it?


It was designed to meet the hardware requirements of consoles; that is very obvious.  Most likely console release came second because they couldn't meet Microsoft validation requirements until they fixed the myriad of bugs that also existed on PC.



ne6togadno said:


> i can live with such kind of lmitations but i cant accept fps lock or reducing graphics quality so pc verstion look worse then on consoles.


I'm more disappointed by the kinds of changes I listed than superficial changes.   Example: compare Vizima in Witcher to Vergan in Witcher 2.  Vergan may look big but it really isn't.  They fool you by spreading the map vertically.  Vizima was much larger, with more NPCs, more variety in textures, and with fewer sub-environments.

Luckily, The Witcher 3 is ignoring last gen consoles altogether so those limitations shouldn't be present or at least not to a patently obvious extent like previous gen consoles.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It was designed to meet the hardware requirements of consoles; that is very obvious.  Most likely console release came second because they couldn't meet Microsoft validation requirements until they fixed the myriad of bugs that also existed on PC.


 
I'm sorry you believe this.  It was designed smaller because it is so taxing on PC's, and not just graphics-wise.  Hardly anyone had a PC when it came out that didn't get brought to it's knees by this game.  They knew if they made it more taxing, they would have another Crysis on their hands, a game everyone talked about, but few could play as intended.  Anyway, I'm just telling you stuff I recall off the top of my had from the time that they said in press releases.  IIRC, they even stated that they made a "decision" to rework it and release it for consoles.  If it was designed for consoles originally, they never would have needed to "rework" it. 

In any case, the world isn't going to end because we disagree on whether CD Project Red is a PC or Console company!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2014)

They do both and like all companies that do both, compromises have to be made.  Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed and James Bond 007: Nightfire are two games that come to mind which are completely different for PC and console releases.  If you're a developer serious about exploiting platforms to the fullest, that's the only way to do it.

Crytek started out the same way as CD Projeckt making PC-exclusives.  Like Crytek, CD Projeckt expanded its consumer base by lessening their product to reach consoles.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm more disappointed by the kinds of changes I listed than superficial changes.   Example: compare Vizima in Witcher to Vergan in Witcher 2.  Vergan may look big but it really isn't.  They fool you by spreading the map vertically.  Vizima was much larger, with more NPCs, more variety in textures, and with fewer sub-environments.


this comes up to personal preferecnes.
i also dont like invisible walls but number of npcs for example doesnt bother me cause you still can heve good immersion even with low npc number if environment is scaled properly.
on the other hand low poly modeling, 720p textures for 1080p and higher res just because average joe will ask "why my game on console looks soo bad compared to pc version" no thx.
if average joe wants top graphics quality he should invest thousands $ in pc that is capble to provide it and also to educate himself how to assemble and managed such pc. if he prefer easy (and cheap) mod then take 400$ console and dont bother with anything more than to insert game disk in odd.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Luckily, The Witcher 3 is ignoring last gen consoles altogether so those limitations shouldn't be present or at least not to a patently obvious extent like previous gen consoles.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2014)

Just finished Witcher 2 EE on Roche's side.  The only major deference I noticed was that you are given the option to investigate Temeria politics in Chapter 3.



Spoiler: I think I finally get the major choices in the game



There's only three true outcomes:
1) Sorceresses dominate (choose Triss).
2) Royalty dominates (choose Analais via Roche)
3) Non-royalty dominates (choose Saskia via Iorveth) which likely translates to civil uprisings

Going deeper into Witcher 3, whether or not you save Sile and spare Letho play the greatest parts.  Sile, because she divulges where Yenefer is; Letho, because he is of the vipers which specialize in the Wild Hunt.  I suspect Sile is far less important.  Gealt will probably find that out no matter what.  Letho, on the other hand, may be the last of the vipers--the last of those specifically trained to combat the Wild Hunt.  To lose him implies having to go to where the vipers were based out of to try to aquire the information lost by slaying Letho.

We'll likely see Saskia in Witcher 3 either way but the events in Witcher 2 determine if she is friendly or hostile.

The primary enemy in Witcher 3 is presumably the Wild Hunt, secondary is Nilfgard.  I suspect the three choices above only impact how the war with Nilfguard plays out but by the end of the game, none likely matter.


----------

